# Brandy's Nut House



## Momto3boys (Oct 7, 2010)

So I guess this will be the beginning of my blog. I am new here and I don't have a bunny yet but what better way to get to know me 

I have 3 sons who are soooo excited to get a bunny! Dakin is 9, Corbin is 8 and Tysin is 5 and they are my world.

Here's me and the boys (not a great pic but it's one of the few I have of them and me).







Then my girls

Nellie






Lucy






Dixie






Kasey






Kipper






Kaymen


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 7, 2010)

Whew!

Now here's my reptiles
Moose





Monkey





And Skittles





My hamster, Dribble





And for whatever reason I don't have pics of my 2 guinea pigs uploaded to photobucket  I will have to do that. They are named Daisy and Blossom


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 7, 2010)

So now the fun begins of finding the perfect bunny.
I have a few 'leads' nut nothing will be happening until next week sometime.

We have 2 vets in town and I called them both to see about spaying and neutering, one does both but charges more for a male, I asked why and they told me fixing a male rabbit is more complicated then fixing a female...WTF?? I told her it wasn't and she told me she was the vet, not me. OKAY!!

So I called the other one (my favorite) and she's not comfortable spaying females but she will gladly do a male and for half the price as the other weirdo, so Im going to try my hardest to find a male.
One of my friends here has rabbits in her barn (they are her brothers for his reptiles) and she told me to come check them out, I plannned on going this evening but her son is sick so I will go next week.

I hate waiting...haha but I will keep you all updated on hos the search goes.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 7, 2010)

All ours are shelter rescues--our recommendation is to get a bun from a shelter. Agree with your vet assessment--every where else it costs more to do a female as it is way more invasive. Don't think I'd use that one at all.


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 7, 2010)

Oh trust me I've been watching the shelters, right now we only have angora's there. There was a huge angora rescue done and I thought about it but they are just too much work for me. I don't have the time to brush them everyday, I'm lucky if I brush my own hair everyday, hahaha


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 7, 2010)

Love the start of your blog. Love the lizards. Have several of my own.  I may have to geckonap Monkey.


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 7, 2010)

Yah she is a cutie, she was getting ready to shed in that pic as you can see, shÃ¨s normally SOOOO orange. She is a super hypo tangerine carrot tail baldy 

And you could have had her last week....the little booger bit me!! I got in between her and her roaches, LOL


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 7, 2010)

Jax bit me once shocked me. Not hard but enough that I felt it. If you look in through my blog you will see pictures of them. The leos are Jax a high yellow and Isa a mack snow. Than I have an AFT, 2 viper geckos, and a BTS. I also have a rescue leo coming in not sure what he/she is.


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 7, 2010)

Sweet! I want a blue tongued skink sooo bad but they're almost impossible to find around here unless I want a WC and I don't so I will continue to wait.

I would also like to have a uromastyx someday but if I get another reptile anytime soon it will be my ball python 

I'm going to go check your blog out!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 7, 2010)

Very cool. I got my BTS because someones kids werent caring for it... So free... Yea got to love people. I saw some at the show that were 100-150.


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 7, 2010)

yah they are usually $250.00 here and when I say here I mean in Canada, as far as I know there are NO BTS breeders in the Maritimes.

Pet stores want up to $500.00 but they are WC.
When we built Moose's enclosure we built a double and the bottom half has been empty for over a year (Moose turned 1 in July) and I still havn't decided exactly what to put down there. Part of me wants something easy that doesn't require the UVB bulbs, etc but all the cook stuff needs UVB, haha


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 7, 2010)

Well AFTs are neat very very similar care to leos. Haha join the gecko forum they are good at filling tanks.


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 7, 2010)

yah but a gecko doesn't need a 4x2x2 tank, haha

And I'm honestly really not a gecko fan, I got Monkey more for hubby, he likes them but they are too small and flighty for me.

They are soooo cute and I love all the different types of gecko's but Monkey will always be our one and only


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 7, 2010)

I had Bo for about a year than I go Jax and took me 5years before I got another.


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 8, 2010)

Great pictures ! Your pic with sons are adorable  They seem to be very active kids. How gorgeous your pets are ! Love at first sight with Dixie. :blushan: and photo of Moose is stunning  I don't have reptiles myself but really enjoy watching and hearing people raising them. Animals fulfil our lives :yahoo:


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 8, 2010)

How true is that?!?!

I have a sign on my kitchen wall that says "pets are not our whole life but they make our lives whole".


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 8, 2010)

Well we went to the pet store this afternoon to gather some stuff (litter box, food, water bottle, etc.) and I peeked in on the bunnies.

They had one blue eyed white lion head, he is pedigreed and beautiful....I asked if I could see him (we are good friends with all the gals at the petstore) and she said he was an extremly nervous bunny, well that was an understatement, you couldn't even pet him, he was ducking his head and his poor eyes were huge as saucers, she said his sister was so outgoing and LOVED people but he was a nervous wreck and I know he wouldn't do good in my crazy busy house.

I know I shouldn't buy from a pet store anyways but it is an option...I can't wait until next week when I can visit my friend to see what her dad/brother has in their barn.

There's lots looking for homes on Kijiji but they are all 3 hrs away from me 

I guess I'll just keep looking, I will find the perfect bunny soon.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 10, 2010)

Good luck on your bunny quest. I think Dixie needs to come to Indiana for a extended visit. I had a dog growing up that looked just like her.


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 11, 2010)

Good luck on finding your bunny. I'll be looking forward to see him/her.


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 12, 2010)

Dave...there is certain days I would love for her to go to Indiana, ahaha but I really can't complain, she's a pretty good girl besides chewing on the cats :headsmack

Vircia, I'm looking forward to seeing him/her as well


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 13, 2010)

So I'm a little further ahead but not much 

I found a Flemish breeder that is about 2 hrs from me, however he is telling me the kits are ready to go and they are only 5 weeks of age....hmmmm

Then there is a holland lop baby that is 3 hrs from me (but I am going to that city in early Nov to go shopping) and she will be 8 weeks old by the time I get there. She is VERY friendly apparently because her Mom killed the other 6 kits so the breeder pulled her and only put her back in with Mom to feed, once she fed she took her back out and in her bedroom where it was nice and warm, she said she handles this baby constantly and she just loves people.

Then there's a 1.5 yr old holland lop buck that is in my home town so my Dad could bring him up...he's not fixed and apparently humps everything but loves to be held and is friendly (just sometimes OVERLY friendly).

Any bunny that I pick will be getting fixed but Im worried since the male has been doing this for a while, will he still continue with his bad habits??

I know male cats will still keep their bad habits even after being fixed if fixed too late so that's why I'm wondering.

Lots to think about.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Oct 13, 2010)

*Momto3boys wrote: *


> We have 2 vets in town and I called them both to see about spaying and neutering, one does both but charges more for a male, I asked why and they told me fixing a male rabbit is more complicated then fixing a female...WTF?? I told her it wasn't and she told me she was the vet, not me. OKAY!!


LOL HAHAHAHA that is just brilliant. I am actually rotfl. She told you she was the vet...pahhahaha omg lmao. Perhaps avoid that vets? 

Ur animals are darling! Loving the cats!!

Jen


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 13, 2010)

5 weeks of age ? Not too young ? :? I have no idea about neutering. My girl will be fixed soon in a couple weeks. I read that neutered/ spayed bunnies will be more calm and lose their interest in mating and all those habits will apparently stop, around 4 weeks after the operation.
Good luck on searching for bunny !


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 13, 2010)

5 weeks for a flemish is too early. I don't even consider selling mine or finding them their forever home until they are at least 8 weeks. They take longer to develop then smaller rabbits.

Once a male gets neutered, they usually calm down a lot.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 14, 2010)

I love Moose and Dixie


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 14, 2010)

Yah, I know 5 weeks is too young, I couldn't believe it when he told me.

I think Im going to go with a Holland though.


----------



## petkeeper (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Brandy

Welcome to the forum!! Hope you have fun and enjoy it, because it is the best forum out there!!!


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 15, 2010)

Thank ya, Shannon 

And you do realize your to blame for me wanting a bunny....ahahaha


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 15, 2010)

I got my bunny and I am sooooooooo excited!

I didn't want a brown one, I didn't want a mixed breed and I didn't want one with sticky up ears but guess what???

I got everything I didn't want and I am so in love it's crazy.
I got him from the alligator/snake feeding people, I walked in and there was only this brown one mixed in with whites, blacks and even a grey but this little guy started wandering over to us, I asked to see him and the guy picked up him up by the ears :tears2:

I grabbed him from the guy right away and he snuggled right in once I started petting him between the eys, he started closing his eyes and I was smitten right away and here he is to stay.

Buddy didn't know how to sex them and I am 99% sure he is a boy. I'll look again tomorrow.

They had hay and bread to eat with some dirty water to wash it down. He had just "fed" them and there was a loaf of old hard white bread and a loaf of brown bread.

So I got everything I didn't want but he is turning out to be everything I wanted.

His Mom was biggish, I'd say atleast 10 lbs, he is in a temp cage right now until I can build him a C&C cage, you can also feel all his ribs when you hold him, he is SKINNY.

This is my new baby...so far he has no name so sugestions are welcome, you can also tell me what you think he is.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 15, 2010)

He is just perfect and one of my fave colors. Fawn


----------



## petkeeper (Oct 15, 2010)

He is beautiful Brandy, and I may bunny nap him when I come to visit next time!! It has been suggested by members of my family you should go with a candy type name, Twix, Snickers, etc...he is sweet and yummy looking!!


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 16, 2010)

I actually started calling him Snickers last night when he was hopping around my bed 

I had him out for about half an hr exploring my bed, he would always run back to me, it was so cute and Lucy (boxer) is petrified of him :laughsmiley:

She jumped up on my bed to investigate and she was sniffigg, sniffing, sniffing when all of a sudden he hopped towards her well poor Lucy's eyes got huge and she took a few steps backwards, LOL then the bunny took a few more steps towards her and Lucy jumped off the bed, it was quite comical.

And he figured out how to drink from a bottle :yahoo: I bet it was nice having nice, clean water to drink.


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 16, 2010)

Congratulations, Brandy. Your little guy is gorgeous !!! So lovely colors with those ears, gosh those ears :blushan: Snickers makes him way more cute !! So you named him already ?  And boy he's brave little boy, poor Lucy, she might think " wo wo wo what is this thing ??? " :rofl: This little guy is lucky to meet you  From now on his life will fulfil with love,joy and fun among members of your family.  I can't wait to hear more about him ! Oh ! he's so good ! figuring out how to use water bottle so quick. Kimiko took it for days ! Now she prefers drinking from a water crock. I found it in a pet store and somehow the water is always cold in it. I think that's why she likes it more than form bottle now. Well well, have fun with your bunny ! Please uploads some more pics of him  What a cute bunny !


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks so much Vircia....we went to 3 pet stores and all they have is crap so I just ordered him a bunch of new stuff online.

He also let me clip his nails, I just wrapped him in a blanket and he was fine...my 3 boys absolutely love him, it's so cute!

I will get some new pics of him tomorrow


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 16, 2010)

congrats he is cute!!!!!!


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh Brandy, we did order many stuffs from internet shops for my girls too or made some by ourselves. Just recently my hubby and I went to a pet store. We were looking for a new water crock for baby girl. She started tipping over the old one and it was plastic. Well, nothing interesting for us. Besides, when we asked the seller there. She pointed at an object and said " How about a bowl for bird ? ". It was a tiny bowl. ssd: So we bought one for puppy and my hubby made a home made hanger for her. Well, we start thinking about making some stuffs for pets and sell. It seems like they don't have much choices here. :faint:
Wow, SNickers is so sweet. Kimiko doesn't like being held at all and so far we still didn't cut her nails. My hubby came up with an idea, " You know what ? Let's trim her nails when we will go next week for her spaying operation, she will not even know ".  hehe.


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks Fran 

YUp, I do believe the internet is the way to go, and there is alot of people have gave up and started making everything themselves. 

LOL clipping the nails while being spayed is a great idea!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 17, 2010)

Very handsome! so cute.


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks Dave 

I know I promised new pics and I promise to get them today!! Yesterday was a little hectic.


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 18, 2010)

Well I took my Monsters to a Halloween Party Friday night 





They had a blast!

Here's Mr. Snickers this morning playing on the couch





Stopping for a snack















Now I am soooooo excited to tell you all that he binkied for the first time today and he did it like 3 times, YAY


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 18, 2010)

ahahaha Tysin looks so sad in that first pic so I wanted to get another, I told him to smile and this is what I got 







:hearts:


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 18, 2010)

:heartbeat: Oh Mr. Snickers is so cute ! I like the pics of him on a pillow the most. He'll grow up to be a very handsome bunny  Your kids are adorable. When I was a kid, there was a movie about Dracula. I was so scared of him, but your Dracula is handsome !!! They're beautiful boys, brandy.


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 18, 2010)

Play time on my bed...

Looking like an angel





Up to no good...





Who me?? I wasn't doing anything...his innocent face


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 18, 2010)

I am in love with him. Monkey and Snickers need to come here.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 18, 2010)

Great update!


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 18, 2010)

Ali, how about you and your critters just come move in with me, that way I can have Bo as well!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 18, 2010)

LOL Large group here.


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 18, 2010)

That's OK, I have lots of room, haha


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 18, 2010)

Sweet! Wait do you guys have good vets?


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 18, 2010)

Ummmmm not really :nosir:

We only have 2 and one of them says a male rabbit surgery is more complicated then a females :shock2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 18, 2010)

Eh I will stay here. I have rabbit and reptile savy vets.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 18, 2010)

Brandy your rabbit looks sssssoooo comfy!!!!!! Dont you just love when you see them binkie!!!!!! Especially when you a rabbit whose start in life wasnt great, to see them be happy and binkie is just so heart warming,lol


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 19, 2010)

It makes me smile everytime I see him binkie, it is just too cute.

I gave him free run of the kitchen and living roomthis mornign for half an hr or so and he had a blast!! It was hilarious watching him run around :hearts


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 20, 2010)

So last night was Skittles feeding night so I snapped a few pics of her :heartbeat:













I have some feeding pics of her as well but some of you might not like those so I won't post them


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 20, 2010)

what does a snake that small eat?


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 20, 2010)

Pinkie mice, they are betwen 1-3 days old.

I feed frozen/thawed so I have a freezer full of baby mice :vomit:

They're actually not that bad unless one spilts open during the thawing process.....ewwwww


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 20, 2010)

yummy yummy and Ms Skittles is a butt muncher, she prefers eating her meals bum first


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 20, 2010)

eeeewwwww, lol, how many and how often does she eat?


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 20, 2010)

Right now she eats one every 5 days.

When she's a little bigger I will up it to 2 every 5 days, then when that doesn't satisfy her anymore I will up the feedings in size until she reaches an adult mouse, then she'll eat roughly every 10 days.

The hardest part right now is not being able to handle her for 3 days after feeding, so I only have a 2 day time frame where I can handle her before her next feeding.


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 22, 2010)

Well Snickers and the pigs got all their new stuff in the mail yesterday so I have a few happy critters!

Snickers also got a new cage yesterday, we got him the biggest marchioro cage, I was originally going to build him a C&C cage but I got this for now, it's 4 feet long, big enough for now, besides he basically just sleeps in it, he has free run of the living room and kitchen.

I ordered some Oxbow hay as well but it hasn't come in yet 

Here's a few pics, first my piggy girls, Blossom and Daisy






Here's Snickers cage with all his new stuff, the pic is a little blurry but you can still see it.






It's been snowing here today....can't believe we're sliding into Winter already, feels like we just got rid of the snow!


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 23, 2010)

Sooooooo Snickers thinks his litter box is his new bed....even though I've been putting his poop in it, silly bunny!


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 23, 2010)

Snickers checking out some of his new stuff
:inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 23, 2010)

Aww one spoiled little one.


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 23, 2010)

yup he is although he was being a stinker this afternoon and nipped me twice just because I didn't share my Kraft Dinner with him :headsmack


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 23, 2010)

Haha Connor used to do that.


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 23, 2010)

He's just lucky he's cute, haha

I can't help but laugh at him, yesterday he was skateboarding....my boys have a little car that the hood pops, well it was under the living room chair and I could hear the wheels rolling around, well out comes Snickers with the car, he had the hood in his mouth, his little paw on the car and he was walking with it, looked like he was using it as a skateboard :laughsmiley:

Then I was drinking an ice cap from Tim Hortons, I always ask them to put an empty coffee cup on the outside of my plastic one (so it's not cold on my hands), I was sitting on the floor drinking away when Snickers ran up for a taste, he begs for EVERYTHING so I slid off the empty coffee cup and gave it to him and OMG he absolutely LOVED it...of course I didn't get pics of him doing either thing but it was too cute watching him with the cup, he would put it in his mouth then hop across the floor, the more noise he made the more he did it.

Then I went into the kitchen for something and when I came back in, it was all chewed up...the stinkin dog stole it from him since he was having so much fun with it, she thought she would give it a try, haha


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 25, 2010)

Sleepy boy!


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 26, 2010)

How cute !  He has very beautiful color. I agree with Ali, He's a spoiled bunny boy :biggrin:


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks Vircia!

I love him so much, he absolutely LOVES having his cheeks rubbed, last night while I was watching Gossip Girl he hopped up on me and I started rubbing his cheeks, I thought he was asleep so I stopped then he opened his eyes and edged a little closer (i was laying down, he was laying on my side), this went on until he was almost touching my face, haha he just didn't want me to stop.

He is just amazing! And I've since discovered that when he digs he nips so when he starts digging on me I say NO right away, I don't wait for the nip anymore, he is getting better, he's also doing much better with the litter box as well 

Did you see the pics of my piggies?


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 27, 2010)

first off love your boxer and lab...i never see such beautifully bred dogs anymore...specially boxers. i see a lot with bad muscle structure and dipped in noses

i need to show my fiance all your pets  maybe he will stop freaking about mine!

and your bunny is adorable!!! i love the bigger sized bunnys  good for you for takin him out of that bad situation too.


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks Brenda 

Here's a pic I took of him tonight and I think it's just too cute, the lighting sucks but that's OK.


----------



## petkeeper (Oct 28, 2010)

He is so cute I think I will bunny nap him when you get him fixed!!


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 28, 2010)

LOL don't worry, I know where you live!! ahahaha


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 28, 2010)

That picture is priceless.


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks Ali, I love it too


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Oct 29, 2010)

Mr. Snickers is a wonderful little guy Brandy


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 30, 2010)

Oh he's such a sweet boy, Brandy. So good that he's doing well with litter training. lol nipping ? He's quite a demanding boy.  " More mommy, more !!! "  Yep, I saw your piggies they're lovely. Daisy is the one on right side ? I love love her color.  They're look so adorable. I envy you, you know ? with 3 lovely boys and lovely pets, what else could a woman ask for more ??? :biggrin: Say hi to little Snickers for me.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Oct 30, 2010)

okay first off ur boy is the most precious little guy ive seen in along time!..oh i just dig his coloring and his sweet eyes!..and whoever is taking these pics is good...very nice pics to look at..!.ive never been a reptile fan...but that Monkey has the sweetest face...i didnt know it was possible for a lizard to be cute...


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks Mike, I am so totally head over heels in love with him it's not even funny :inlove: His personlaity is just so awesome (even the nipping) it makes him, he wants to be with me all the time...sometimes I sit and wonder if he remembers where he was before (I know he probably doesn't) but he just seems so grateful. I had to laugh when I noticed the cage aggression with him because it's like he knows he came from NOTHING and now he is so spoiled he ain't letting anybody take it away from him :rofl:

Vircia, yup that is Daisy and she is over 2 now, she's the most patient animal I've ever seen in my life  I do have it made, I actually said on Facbook the other day that life doesn't get any better than this 

arty0002:

Lisa, thanks so much for visiting Snickers blog, now you know why I couldn't walk away from him, he stole my heart the minute I laid eyes on him and thanks for the compliment on the pics, I've taken them all....sadly my camera has been acting up lately and it won't always let me focus, so sometimes the pics are a little blurry or it doesn't turn out as nice because I have to frig with it, byt the time I'm ready Snickers has moved onto better things, haha

I however will have a new camera shortly, don't know if it will be before Christmas but hopefully ray:

Lizards are sooooo cute! She is a little spitfire though, haha now Moose my bearded dragon is my baby, he is like Snickers and just soaks up the lovins and attention, he actually sulks if I don't have enough time to snuggle with him, for a lizard he is just full of personality!


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 30, 2010)

So Snickers absolutely LOVES cups, I thought I would put a little piece of apple in one, thinking he would take it out, eat it then play with the cup, but nope he stuck his head in and it never came out until the apple was gone, then he actually walked around with the cup on his head :laughsmiley:






Lucy couldn't bare to watch him humilate himself :headsmack


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 30, 2010)

Ahahaha so I put Snickers, Daisy and Blossom together to share a big carrot, they didn't even pay attention together, it was so cute and NO I didn't let them finish the carrot, I took it away once I was done taking pics.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Oct 30, 2010)

..



..this pic makes me giggle...it almost looks like a fake photo..i dont know how u got them to look up at the same time...NONE of my critters are synchronized lookers..


----------



## Flash Gordon (Oct 30, 2010)

i got to take some time and look thru more of ur blog..Brandy baby micey?????..ick...
the pic with ur mr. Snick chewing on the sheets is quite amusing ..ill post a pic of a set of my sheets in my blog so u can see what urs are gonna look like soon...hehe...and maybe even a pic of my curtains...i look like i have a moth problem in my house...
and im thinkin that new cage u got for him is gonna end up being a poopbox for him..hes gonna be a big dude!..
its hard for me to look at his pic and imagine what wouldve happened to him if u hadnt have come along....


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 30, 2010)

Hahahaha, how cute ! I'm picturing how you did this photo shoot :


Brandy : (setting scene) OK,everyone. Sit on your spot. Ready? Oh no Daisy come back here ! ( bringing Daisy back ) Oh wait, SNickers ! Don't eat whole carrot before I take a photo, ok ? You guys ready ? 1 2 3 say Cheese !!!

Blossom, Daisy, Snickers : ( with a blank look ) ...

Brandy : Smile ! 

Blossom, Daisy, Snickers : (munch munch munch)

Brandy : Okay, look I have bigger carrot !!

Blossom, Daisy, Snickers : huh ? where ?

Ta da !:clapping: We have the picture. Hehe  Was it like this ? Gosh, your piggies and Snickers are so adorable !


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 30, 2010)

Haha you guys are too funny :laughsmiley:

Lisa, yah I have to feed baby mice right now but once he's full grown I will have to feed adult mice, it bothered me at first but not so much now. We plan on adding a Ball Python to our family and he will have to eat rats, now that I might have a problem with at first but I'm sure I'll get used to it 

hahaha I'm glad I don't have long curtains 

LOL Vircia, they actually did really good except Blossom kept turning around so all I got was her bum, I had to be quick with her :wiggle


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 31, 2010)

I made Snickers a chip box play house, he LOVES it and he is having so much fun running through it..only stopping to eat a snack and rest.








Nom Nom Nom ~ I actually love this pic of him :heartbeat:





Taking a little break


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 31, 2010)

helooks so laid back  lucky lil bun with his big boxes


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 31, 2010)

I just can't get enough of him :inlove:


----------



## tristaw. (Oct 31, 2010)

Brandy, I am madly in love with Snickers! Your pics are awesome. I definitely need a new cam now so I can capture wonderful moments too. The picture with your guinea pigs and Snickers is priceless. It looks like it could win an award! Actually all the photos look magazine worthy. 
Your blog is wonderful!


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 1, 2010)

Thank you soooo much Tristana :hugsquish:
I actually need a new camera as well, mine has been acting up, it's about 4 years old now so it's time for a new one..I'm thinking I will only get it after Christmas though  This one will just have to do me until then.


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 1, 2010)

So my boys went Trick or Treating last night and I think they did pretty good 

My little monsters all ready to go :inlove:





Candy anyone??


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 1, 2010)

OMG !!! :shock: That table is a table of Heaven :shock2:


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 1, 2010)

wow! they did a lot better than me and my daughter did! we did only hit 5 houses but still....i saw maybe 5 trick or treaters at the house last night. not many people seem to celebrate as ebfore?? but their constumes were great and they did super good! guessing you got to enjoy a bunch of that too? lol


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 1, 2010)

I need Snickers and Monkey. Please send to me. Will PM you my addy.


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 1, 2010)

Mmmmm you bet Craig and I are helping them with their treats, haha and as awful as it sounds we actually end up throwing alot of it out.

LOL Ali


----------



## Nela (Nov 1, 2010)

:shock:

so

jealous!

We don't have Halloween here... Can I take your kids next year?


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 1, 2010)

I had no idea there was places that didn't celebrate Halloween  That's so sad!

Sure you can take my boys, it would save me from all the running, LOL I literally have to run to keep up to them cause they move from house to house so quickly :run:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 1, 2010)

HOLY SMOKES!!!!!!!!!! that is alot of candy


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 1, 2010)

Lots of chips.


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 1, 2010)

and pop and chocolate bars and candies, LOL they even got a 2L bottle of pop each, LOL

Fran, you and the boys should come over and help me (oops I mean the boys) eat some, hahaha


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 2, 2010)

lol That is ok, the candy they have is more then enough for them, or me, whomever gets to it first,lol


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 4, 2010)

So last night I set up Snickers blanket and put all of his stuff out on it and he was sooooooo freakin excited, he was running around and binking so much Craig had to come out and see what had me laughing so hard!

He was also rubbing his chin on EVERYTHING, I'm assuming he is rubbing his scent on all of his stuff but I had no idea rabbits did that....so fun to watch him.
Anyways I took this pic of his "set up" and I wish I had have been zoomed in on him, it's so cute he is carrying around his bok choy in his Halloween cup


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 4, 2010)

Also there is a possibility that a 2 yr old female mini lop will be coming to live with me sometime in Dec!!! I probably shouldn't say anything since I will most likely jinx it but I am just so excited!

Here's a pic of one of my kitty's, Kasey.


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 4, 2010)

pretty tabby kitty


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 4, 2010)

how did we ever live without rabbits?..
him carrying his food in his cup is wayyy wayyy too sweet...


----------



## miria&delilah&hershey13 (Nov 6, 2010)

Hey Brandy, just wanted to say i looove snickers ! 
PS, come to NS for good vets


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks Miria 

Do you use Dr Benoit?? Or atleast that's who I think he is in Halifax, I've heard good things about him.


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 6, 2010)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh guess what Mr Snickers just did!!!

He PEED on Nellie my lab :shock2:
Poor Nellie was sound asleep on the couch when Snickers jumped onto her back, she could care less but then off of a sudden her eyes popped open and she had the weirdest look on her face, I looked up at him and I could tell right away, I said "Are YOU PEEING ON NELLIE?" Sure enough her back was all wet :roflmao:

I don't think he's going to make many friends that way!


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 6, 2010)

marking his territory! lol


----------



## miria&delilah&hershey13 (Nov 6, 2010)

No, i don't use Dr Benoit, im in Cape Breton and Halifax is over the causeway and is 5 hrs away. We use the vets at Kennedy animal hospital normally, there are 2 hospitals not far from here, and then another one i want to try out ( new, and expensive) 

All the vets are pretty rabbit savvy though which is great !


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 8, 2010)

LOL Brenda,

That would be great Miria...I wish we had more rabbit savy vets here but atleast the one vet will call others if she doesn't know, she's good that way.

So I'm glad to say I was able to get Snickers Oxbow yesterday, I'm just hoping he likes it, poor dude never got out for any play time yesterday since I was shopping all day, left at 6 am and drove to Moncton which is 3 hrs away, spent the day shopping with awesome friends and we only headed back around 6, it was raining sooooo hard on our way home that we had to go slow so it took us a little longer which made me late for work (I work nights) so I came home, threw everything ont he floor and was gone again.

But I made it up to him this morning, it's looking like Im getting a new bunny soon but that's all I'm willing to say since I don't want to jinx it :yahoo:


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 8, 2010)

lol new bunnies are always super exciting...any other hints!?!?!?

and dont feel bad...im sure he forgave you


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 10, 2010)

with a face like that he can pee wherever he wants...yepper


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 11, 2010)

Another hint....he is a REW and should be home in 3 days arty0002:


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 11, 2010)

^^ See that purple litterbox in one of the previous pictures??

WELL WELL WELL, I got to sleep in this morning for the first time in I don't know how long the boys wake me up by screaming "ohhhhh GROSS, one of the cats pooped in the bunnies litter box"

:banghead

Freakin cats!! So I get that cleaned up and my dogs finally decided to crawl out of bed so go to open the door to let them out and there is garbage ALL over my deck :tantrum: Freakin neighbors that don't tie their dogs, Grrrrrrr 

That's my tantrum for the day!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 11, 2010)

Nice start to the day


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 11, 2010)

uuuggghhh I hate when a day starts off like that, becuase it usually doesnt get any better,lol


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 11, 2010)

hmm...so little or big rew


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 11, 2010)

hahahaha it's a secret :shhhh:


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 11, 2010)

Tease


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 11, 2010)

Ahahahahahahaha that is awesome.

OK OK OK he's a big one!! 15lbs


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 11, 2010)

Has Mr. Snickers and your lab made up yet?

Sounds like you have 15 pounds of loveable fur!


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 12, 2010)

hmmm.....annnd just white????? im picturing a giant snowball right now wit fiery eyes demanding carrots.


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 12, 2010)

Yah Nellie is a very forgiving dog, she still loves him :heartbeat: I figure it was a trade off since she loves to eat his poop, hahahaha I swear the dogs think Snickers is their very own pez dispenser.

I don't know how much Snickers weighs but he's not an overly huge bunny.

This is an absolute HORRIBLE picture of me and I wasn't going to post it but I thought I'd share anyway....me at my worst, Snickers just being adorable.


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 12, 2010)

And yup the new guy is a REW...I can't wait to get him, I've been so scared to say anything since I don't want to jinx it but he is an 11mth old Flemish Giant. He lives 4 hours away at the moment but it just happens one of my good friends is going that way on Sunday and is bringing him home for me.

His owner is allergic to him, apparently they had to put his cage in the basement since it was so bad but I added her on Facebook and Im getting a different story there, apparently their dog is attacking him or always trying too and they're tired of him chewing everything (wires, shoes, etc).

They want to renovate their basement but can't until the rabbit is gone. So basically that's his story. His name is Bunny but we are changing it to Squirt I think.

I also already made him his appointment to get fixed, it's on Dec 3rd. He is currently 15lbs (or so they said, I don't know for certain) but here's a pic of him.

These were taken back in March and they said he has grown since then





I distorted dude's face since I don't know if he'd wanna be on a rabbit board, lol





So that's going to be the new member of the household.....I'm not a fan of REW's AT ALL but there's something about this guy that I just fell in love with.


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 12, 2010)

o hes beautiful...so jealous


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 12, 2010)

oh brandy!! hes GORGEOUS!!..oh my gosh im so excited for you!!!!!!!!!
i cant wait to hear all about him...! alot of people use that excuse about being allergic..what people dont reaLIze is they dont have the kind of dander that say cats have..so altho there are some people allergic to buns ..not as many as u think.their norm allergic to the hay...oh well screw them their loss ur gain ..

im not gonna lie,,,,,ur pic manipulation freaked me out a little bit...creepy.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 12, 2010)

..and Brandy.,...thats not u at ur worst...ur being loved by a bunny.,.thats the best pic..thanks for sharing with us


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 12, 2010)

Love the pic of you with Mr. Snickers, the way he closed his eyes and laid in your arm is so cute ! It took Kimiko for a long long longgggggggggggg time to allowed me laying next to her.  and hello new guy !  I can't wait to see how big he is now !  What will you name him ? Hehe, I wonder what Snickers will do when he will meet the new guy  " Mommmmmm ! What is this thing ? Somehow he's look similar to me but he's huge, ahhhhh godzilla !!! "  hehe.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 12, 2010)

I have a REW nethie and the eyes and fur make him so cute. I am envious of your future REW Flemish Giant master. Very cute flemmie.


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks guys :hugsquish:

I can't wait to get him home tomorrow, cross your fingers that everything goes smoothly, now that I've let everyone know I am paranoid that something will happen, like she'll give him to someone else or not show up at the planned meeting place, etc etc.

I'm going to get everything ready for him today so when he comes home tomorrow he will be all set.

I admit I'm a basket of mixed emotions, happy, scared, excited, worried, eeeeeeeeee it will be all alright once he's here!


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm excited to see him too. Hehehehehe inkbouce: everything is set ? Hay ? Check ? Pellets ? Check ? Cage or pen ? Check ? Momma ? Oh I think momma Brandy has been ready longggg time ago !  hehe.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 13, 2010)

ill be here waiting on that whole lotta big white bunny...


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 14, 2010)

Brandy ! I woke up !  I'll be here waiting to see your new guy. 
opcorn2 Lisa, give me the popcorn ! Lol


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 14, 2010)

Hahahaha I love you guys :hugsquish:

It's only 7:19am here, I just got home from work. They are picking up the bunny around lunchtime and they should be home by suppertime so only about 9 more hours to go!!! 

ullhair: I hate waiting so pass the popcorn opcorn2
I'm glad you guys are here with me waiting, it makes it easier


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 14, 2010)

awww...im so excited for you too. not everyday we get to bring home new bunnis


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks Brenda :hugsquish:

Only 6ish more hours to go :woohoo
We're taking the boys to town soon to have their Christmas pictures taken so that will help the time go by!!


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 14, 2010)

...Brandy... I just woke up,:bed: yeah second time waking up. We were watching Supernatural and I fell asleep ! It's my first time falling asleep during Supernatural, impossible ! :headsmack Anyway, I'm back on the game ! I'll make us some more popcorn ! opcorn2


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 14, 2010)

Mmmmmmm I have some caramel popcorn here that I can share opcorn2

On a side note, I couldn't wait for Supernatural to start, I LOVE shows like that...well the very first one was when their mother was killed, remember the mother going into her babies room cause her baby was crying in his crib and if I rememeber right blood started dripping from the ceiling, she looked up, screamed and then that was the end of her...well right at that moment my own baby started crying in his crib...

I couldn't even go in, I screamed for Craig to go get him, LOL he thought I lost my marbles (not the first time) but I haven't been able to bring myself to watch that show again and my baby is now 5, hahaha :roflmao:


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 14, 2010)

lol  I love this series. Unfortunately we watch through Polish cable which so long to wait for it. Once a week :sigh:
Anyway, we talk too much about popcorn. Now I really do have taste for it ! Hahahahaha. :hyper:


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 14, 2010)

I think it's only on once a week here as well 

I'm eating Pizza :eats:
I have caramel, butter & salt and cheedar popcorn here, my boys are selling it as a school fundrasier and I think I've bought most of it :shock2: Oh but it's just so yummy, LOL


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 14, 2010)

He has FLEAS!!!!!!!!!

My friend just called and let me know that she had him and he is just coated in them.

ARGHHHHHHHHHH I am flippin!!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 14, 2010)

Adavantage. NO Frontline! Treat frontline like it is the f' word.


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 14, 2010)

I was thinking Revolution....

Is Advantage better then Revolution?


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 14, 2010)

Revolution is fine. Should work the same. Maybe ask in the infirmary to see.


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 14, 2010)

Well I searched the forums and it seems Revolution is usually the one recommended, I can only get it tomorrow since none of the vets are open today.

I just set up his crate downstairs on the cement floor, I coated the floor under his crate and all around it with salt (this will dehydrate/kill the fleas if any jump off and out of the crate) and I am putting him on blankets, I will wash them daily and hopefully I can keep them contained and gone before any of my other pets get them.

Pray nobody else gets them, I will cry if they do 

I hate the thoughts of keeping him in the basement but I don't have any other choice, I can't wait to get him flea free and fixed and bring him upstairs.

I am so mad at his previous owners right now I could spit!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 14, 2010)

Your doing the right thing for all of them including him.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 14, 2010)

Poor bun. I just had a bun with a bad flea infestation and I used advantage. Probably came in on me from the dogs. Like Ali said both will work fine. I placed on drop on behind her neck and within a couple of days saw a great reduction in the flea population. I did noticed that most moved to her rump then, so I put a drop on back around her hips.

I flea combed her everyday. When I did, I had a cool whip tub with water and dish soap in it. When I combed her and found fleas I would push them off the comb into the water. I didn't dip the comb in the water, the soapbreaks the surface tension of the water and the fleas sink to the bottom.

Between the advantage and the flea combing it cleared up within a couple of weeks.

Good luck.


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 14, 2010)

I know Ali...it just sucks 

Thanks Dave..I don't have a flea comb, I guess I will have to get one of those as well.

Did you just have to give the one dose? If I buy Advantage, I have to buy a 6mth supply. The vets here won't break it up but you can buy Revolution in the single dose. Do you get flea combs at the vets office as well? Or do you just use a fine tooth comb?


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh, Brandy. Sorry to hear that but you did the right thing. It's good for little new guy and all of your pets. :soapbox YOU ! stupid fleas. Leave our boy alone !


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 14, 2010)

I know but it's breaking my heart leaving him down there.

My new baby is home and he is big and beautiful :heartbeat: and he is COVERED and I mean COVERED, when you sit and watch him you can see them crawling all aroun d his eyes and going into and out of his ears  It's awful.

I can't wait until tomorrow when we can start getting rid of the little buggers.

I'm also VERY mad that his previous owners didn't love him enough to treat him...I just don't understand people at all.


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 14, 2010)

aww cant wait for pictures.

so sad he is covered in fleas, i hope it doesnt spread to much in the house. i dont get it how anyone could let a rabbit get that badly flea infested when rabbits dont get fleas to easily compared to cats and dogs. imagine the flea bites they probably had...maybe wanna look into deworming him too? cause fleas carry worms.

if you have some listerine the original yellow stuff i have heard of people using that on the coats, too, until you get some revolution. which i dont know about advantage...but revolution works great for me love it. and a lot cheaper.


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks Brenda but I don't have any listerine here and everything is closed where it's Sunday so unfortunately he will have to wait until tomorrow 

I never even thought about treating him for worms, I will ask the vet about it tomorrow.

I'll grab some pics of him tomorrow once he's settled in a little better, I have him some romaine lettuce and he LOVED it, she told me he didn't like veggies!!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 14, 2010)

whoa did i slack on some posts...ok let me catch up...
popcorn popcorn popcorn,,,doesnt seem as important now that fleas are the subject..
u gotta do a couple rounds of flea medicine cuz the ones u kill will have layed eggs and those eggs hatch after i think like 2 weeks...dont quote me on that ill research and let u know..but thats why people cant get rid of em the first time..they dont kill the eggs..
it wud drive me nutso to leave him downstairs when all u wanna do is show him luv that he obviously didnt get enough of...poor little guy..how can u NOT see fleas on a white bunny...idiots....


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 14, 2010)

id say something to the previous owners...when we dont speak up thats when these kinda people think its ok to keep doing it...id embarrass them and say either this bun wasnt looked after or ur whole house is louded with fleas....that wud embarrass anybody.


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 14, 2010)

yup, you can definately see them on him 

He is a TOTAL lover, I just went downstairs and hung out with him, he loves attention, he closed his eyes and laid his head on the blanket when I started running his head and his cheeks, then I started rubbing the base of his ears and he was just getting flatter and flatter.

I told him I had to go to work and I would see him in the morning, stood up, closed the cage door and started walking away and he just sat there and stared at me...poor boy, his nails are sooooooo long, man people disgust me!

And his previous owner hasn't responded to my email!


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh and Revolution and Advantage works for 30 days so it gets the eggs as well.

I just sent her an email this afternoon and all I said was "You could have told me he was covered in fleas."

I don't know if she'll respond or not, but she's on my Facebook so I'll know if she deletes me, LOL


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 14, 2010)

im so glad ur taking him to the vet tomorrow...
its breaking my heart just thinkin bout him watching u leave...


----------



## BabyMei (Nov 14, 2010)

People are absolutely ridiculous. It infuriates me when people treat animals like that ):< You feed and take care of yourself, so why can't you do the same for your pet? When you're hungry you feed yourself, when you feel dirty, you wash yourself, you want some company, you go hangout with friends. Animals can't do that. Pets depend on you to take care of them. I'm so glad he's with you now  He's going to be so happy!

By the way, when I said "you" it was towards people who neglect their animals.


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 15, 2010)

Poor bunny , but his tough life is changed since you've got him. I know it's hard to leave him down there alone,  but after curing fleas, he will be the most happy bunny ever ! I don't like people who have pets just for "having" them. Like humans, they have heart, they have feeling ! I'd go to his old owner, spread fleas on their head :soapbox Here ! Try to leave with it ! 
You're taking him to the vet ? Okay, let us know how it goes if you can.  be tough for your boy, Brandy.  I'm really glad he's with you now. Can't wait to see him.


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 15, 2010)

good for you he is so lucky to have you now


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 15, 2010)

Nope, I'm not taking him to the vet, I'm just getting the flea stuff from the vets.

He will be going to the ve on Dec 3rd though to get neutered and she will give him a thourough examination then and cut his nails.

It's only 8:30 here so another hr and half before I can call the vets...they open at 8 here but don't start answering phones until 10.


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 15, 2010)

I just wrote this email to her...

Brandy Stephens to Erika 
show details 9:48 AM (0 minutes ago) 

In case you hadn't noticed I was REALLY mad yesterday!
But I've calmed down now....I had to do some fast rearranging and the poor dude is stuck in the basement now being quarantined from EVERYBODY. I am getting his flea meds today from the vets and he will have to stay quarantined for atleast 30 days, if he needs another treatment then, he will get it and be quarantined again for another 30 until we fix this problem.

By you not telling me the truth, it put all my other pets at risk of getting them. I would have still taken him except I myself would have met you in the Miramichi since it put my friends/neighbors at risk for fleas just by transporting him and yes they both have numerous animals as well...and IF they get fleas from the rabbit then it's my responsibility to get rid of them since they were doing me a favor. Do you realize how much it would cost me to treat 7 dogs and 8 cats?? Not to mention my other rabbit and guinea pigs.

If I had have known I could have been prepared and he would have been treated ASAP, since it was on a Sunday there was nothing I could do until today when the vets open...I have no car since Craig has it at work so I had to depend on another friend to pick it up when she's done work this afternoon and drop it off to me. All of this could have been avoided. I'm really disappointed in you, these fleas should have been taken care of. Would it have killed you to spend $20.00 on him for the treatment?

I'm glad I have him now and this can be taken care of....the poor guy is so covered they are even going around his eyes and in and out of his ears, he itches constantly.


I doubt I'll get a reply, I'm thinking about deleting her off of Facebook, she wanted updates on him but seriously does she really care or was it all just an act?

My friend that picked him up said she didn't even say Bye to him...didn't even look at him, she actually got her mother to transport him from one carrier to the other and that was it. For someone who loves him so much and it broke her heart to rehome him, she obviously didn't care too much....

Grrrrr I'm in a mood!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 15, 2010)

I would slap her for you if possible.


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks Ali, that means alot.

There was a point this morning that I thought I might be over reacting but then part of me is like WTF??? She knowingly didn't tell me for fear I wouldn't take him, she was willing to dump him off on anybody and she put every animal in my house at risk for getting them...

:boxing

Not to mention I was told he was full of fleas as I was at the portroit studio with the boys....I couldn't concentrate at all on their pics and I don't like how they turned out at all  All I could think about was FLEAS.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 15, 2010)

She was wrong no way around it. You have the right to be pissed.


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 15, 2010)

To answer your question, I don't think she cares for him. Poor bunny.  Thank God he's with you, Brandy. I'd delete her from my facebook, there's no need to talk with heartless people, only give them a lesson ! :boxing

How's little guy doing ?


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 15, 2010)

He is doing GREAT!

Has no idea what a litter box is but that will come with time.

Everytime I go downstairs to do laundry he runs right over to the cage bars to have a quick visit. I fell hard for him and I already love him so much, his personality is AMAZING! I just can't wait to get him critter free and bring him upstairs to be part of the family.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 15, 2010)

Flemmies are great bunnies. I adored having them. My foster is a great guy with a rough start but just amazing now.


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh , that's lovely ! I know it's hard for you to keep him there, but no that long okay ? :hug2:

hehe, litter box, huh ? Well, soon he will know what it's for. I think he senses that you love him and care for him.


----------



## Nela (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh geez wow I missed this whole part... :shock:

Wow. Just wow. How irresponsible and stupid! *Fights off Baloo who's trying to get my attention by tapping the keyboard* Seriously though, how rotten of them to have treated the bunny so poorly and then to treat you and your friend with such disrespect as well... I'd probably have plastered it all over my Facebook page... :nasty:Ok, no I wouldn't but I'd have thought of evil things I could have done but then calmed down before doing anything. I would NOT want to meet this person face to face though. :expressionlessRather, they wouldn't want to meet me... 

What a lucky guy to have been adopted by you and yours. Just imagine how relieved he is. Just imagine how thrilled he will be without those fleas... :biggrin2:Congrats on your new family member and I hope you will have many many lovable moments with him!

Btw Ali, LOL thank you for that trick. "Just think of Frontline as the F word" LOL I can never remember which one is the bad one... I won't have that problem anymore!


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks Ali, Vircia and Nela :hugsquish:

I don't know what I would do without you! 
Nela, I thought about posting something about it on Facebook but then decided not too.

My vets office doesn't even carry Frontline, just Advantage and Revolution.


----------



## Nela (Nov 15, 2010)

Nah, no reason to focus on negative energy and make things worse. Your Squirt is home now and needs to feel you positive :biggrin2:Is that his name finally or are you still deciding? Good that they don't have Frontline. I wouldn't sell it myself if I knew there were safer options out there. 

Hey stupid question but... Do you eat a lot of seafood? LOL.I love seafood. I'm feeling very envious now if you do I cannot buy lobster here ssd:Can you believe that? No lobster?! Gah! :grumpy:Lol.


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 15, 2010)

Actually his name is Pickles  We decided on it yesterday, lol

I HATE and I mean HATE seafood :vomit: but Craig and my boys LOVE it and they eat lobster all the time. They also eat clams, muscles, trout, salmon, shark, crab, and all kinds of other stuff.

Craig cooked trout in my frying pan once and I threw it out because the thoughts of washing it made me nauseous, LOL


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 15, 2010)

Brandy sending you a pm.


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 15, 2010)

She replied for Facebook

I'm so sorry about the fleas, I think he just got them recently from our dog, who is being treated right now for them. I noticed a flea on the bunny's ear Thursday night and I picked it off and killed it. When I looked through his fur for more, I didn't see any. Yesterday my mother and boyfriend got him all packed up in the carrier while I was getting ready, so I didn't get a good look at him unil we got to town, and while we were sitting the parking lot at Sears, I noticed they were all over him... I could see them on his ears and his nose, and he was scratching a lot. I feel horrible, and I should have treated him after I found the first one. I have flea spray here (for cats) that a friend had given me in case they spread to the rabbit, which probably would have worked when there were only a few on him.

(I'm having problems with G-mail today.. In your message I can only read as far as "he itches constantly" and when I click "View entire message" I keep getting an error message. It won't let me reply to any messages either.)


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 15, 2010)

Yea sure... That much doesn't happen suddenly.


----------



## Nela (Nov 15, 2010)

LOL about the pan! Omg... You are terrible LOL. Man I am still laughing. Hahaha. I can just picture it... It's good that she isn't avoiding you or anything. I'm glad Pickles has a good home now. :wink


----------



## BabyMei (Nov 15, 2010)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Flemmies are great bunnies. I adored having them. My foster is a great guy with a rough start but just amazing now.


They are! Out of all the breeds of bunnies I have owned in my past, Flemish Giants have the best personality. I absolutely love our Flemmies :333


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 15, 2010)

He offically had his treatment of Advantage....he was such a good boy, he just sat there eating his carrot while I put it on him :heartbeat:

I'm doing a bunny order, I can't wait to get all their new things!!


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm getting twitchy waiting for pictures!!!  What a Lying ________!!! that woman was. He is SO lucky to have you now. Pickles.. I LOVE the name  oh did I say I couldn't wait for pictures??


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm going to get some this evening of him.

I'm going to clean/change his blanket and put in a bigger litter box since his is too small even though it looked big when I bought it, LOL

Actually ya know what, I'll go get some now, just for you


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 15, 2010)

Thank you Brandy!! It will take my mind off my own bunbun. I'm running to my own blog in a minute to vent. I can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 15, 2010)

They're not the best pics but here's a few to tide ya's over! It's going to take some getting used to taking pics of white bunnies...WOW it's harder then it looks, LOL

Totally over exposed






Check out those back nails...Im thinking he could rip me to shreds if he wanted too!





Scratch Scratch Scratch





Beside my foot so you can see hoe big he is, don't mind my ugly feet, haha


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 15, 2010)

OMG brandy.. you know we are only one province from each other muhahaha, hide him!!! BEAUTIFUL Pickles.. sigh this is definitely a reach through the screen moment!


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 15, 2010)

Isn't he just gorgeous!?!?! 
How in the world could someone let him get so infested with fleas, just look at his precious face :heartbeat:

It would be nice if we lived in the same province, it would be nice having someone close that loved and understood my love for animals, everyone around here thinks I'm crazy :craziness


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 15, 2010)

Pickles it is!! i luv it!....i have 2 flemmies and they def have a very dif personality then other buns..they almost yearn more to be with people..u can see them just look at u with love in their eyes..and i also notice they act very young even when they get older..they coo and make these precious noises like a baby...they do it when they clean themselves sometimes or when they eat..or just when u pet them..melts my heart everytime.. .where are the pics of Pickles woman!!?.,i need a big white bunny fix..!! twitch twitch..


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 15, 2010)

whoops just found the pics..ignore my last sentence..hehe


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 15, 2010)

oh Pickles is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!..i luv him!!..i dig the 3rd pic where hes pursing his lips together..stinkin cute!!!!!


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 15, 2010)

I am so in love with that bunny of yours!!!!! He reminds me of my Angel I had when I was a kid. Maybe she was a Flemish because she was massive too. loveloveloveeeee your Pickles!!:heartbeat:


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 15, 2010)

aww what a cute fur baby


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 15, 2010)

*Momto3boys wrote: *


> I know Ali...it just sucks
> 
> Thanks Dave..I don't have a flea comb, I guess I will have to get one of those as well.
> 
> Did you just have to give the one dose? If I buy Advantage, I have to buy a 6mth supply. The vets here won't break it up but you can buy Revolution in the single dose. Do you get flea combs at the vets office as well? Or do you just use a fine tooth comb?



I gave the first dose behind her neck and the second dose about 2 weeks later on her hips. You can get flea combs at just about any store that sells pet supplies.

So CUTE!!!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 15, 2010)

.yep i agree u can get flea combs anywhere ,,,walmart has them for 99 cents...


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 15, 2010)

The dead fleas is CRAZY!!! I got the boys homework done, Craig came home from work, we ate supper, I went for a walk, came home and ran downstairs to check on Pickles, he was on a light ble blanket and the dead fleas were everywhere, I started petting him and rooting through his hair and pulled off 5 more dead ones. I then put him into a carrier, emptied out his cage, took his blanket outside, shook it then threw it in the wash, I vacuumed it out, gave him a bigger litter box, new blanket and put him back in.

I'm still in shock over how fast it worked. He will sleep good tonight. I also gave him a water bowl since he just can't seem to figure out the water bottle.

Did I mention I'm in love.

Don't worry, I've been spending lots of time with Snickers as well...I haven't changed my clothes so much in all my life, everytime I go near Pickles, I change and wash my hands *just in case*.

Snickers humped my 8 yr olds foot yesterday, ahahahaha he asked what he was doing and I told him Snickers had an itchy belly..I had no idea what I was supposed to say :roflmao:

I can't wait until the 26th when he gets his fuzzy grapes taken off!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 15, 2010)

itchy belly???


----------



## Nela (Nov 16, 2010)

LMBO @ itchy belly! Nice save Mom Yay for pictures of pickles and dead fleas! :biggrin:Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 16, 2010)

:laugh: Itchy belly !!!! You're good, brandy. I wouldn't know what to say.... " eh eh eh :expressionless do you want an ice cream ?  I guess I'd change the topic.  hehe. 
I did have the same issue as you do. Kimiko didn't know how to use her water bottle at the beginning too. So I gave her with a water crock, then by the time she knew how to use bottle, she preferred bottle. Then one day we bought a new water crock, metal one with a permanent lock with the cage, she loved it since the beginning, now she prefers drinking from water crock. :agree Yep, she's my princess ! 
Snickers will be neutered this 26th Nov ?  wow, how exciting. 
Oh I forgot to write to you about Supernatural, once a week is okay by me, but showing the same old episode for couple weeks is killing me :craziness
Pickles  How cute. Brandy, he's gorgeous !!! Did you give him an amount of hay in a hamster wheel ???  That's good idea for toy, can I copy you ?  I'm trying to find new toy for Kimi.


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 16, 2010)

Hahaha itchy belly was all I could come up with! Thank goodness they didn't notice his lipstick sticking out :laugh:

I'm going to have to get him a nice heavy crock, I just used a little one last night since I didn't have anything else, he didn't spill it or anything but he needs something bigger and heavier.

Ohhhhh that would suck if it's the same rerun every week for Supernatural. I'm thinking about getting Craig to download the first season for me so I can see if I can get through it this time 

The hay rack is by Superpet, Vircia 
http://www.petco.com/product/13699/Super-Pet-Rollin--The-Hay-Spinning-Hay-and-Salad-Dispenser.aspx

I have 2 of them and they are great BUT I have recently just read about bunny toes getting caught in the cars as they're spinning it so I'm still debating about taking them out. :dunno I dunno what to do.


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 16, 2010)

Aha, this is how it's look like. Well, Kimiko won't like it much I think. Once I gave her timothy hay ball with a hole inside,I stuffed her alfalfa hay in there. She rolled and ate it couple times , then she threw it and never looked at it again. :thud: Did I tell you, Kimiko means noble child ? No doubts she really is !!! :bow  
Is there any series recommended ? After Ugly Betty is over, I don't have much series to watch.  Thanks again for your advice about hay.


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 16, 2010)

Hmmmm I don't know if you would like the same shows as me but I like One Tree Hill, Gossip Girl, Vampier Diaries, Hellcats, House, 90210 and True Blood.

Those are the only shows I watch and I watch most of them online.

I am soooooo exhausted today, I babysat a 1, 2 and 3 yr old today, I still have the 1 yr old for another hr, my boys are all home now (who are 9, 8 and 5) homework is done, then it's supper time, time for my walk then I'm off to work with the elderly lady for the night. Sometimes I feel like I'm just running on auto-pilot....I come home from work in the morning, get my boys off to school then the little boys I babysit show up (the 1yr old and 3 yr old tomorrow).

I wish I could just cuddle with my buns and sleep for a week!!


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 16, 2010)

Oh I also like Grey's Anatomy and Private Practice


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 16, 2010)

Itchy belly!!!


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 17, 2010)

Me and Pickles :heartbeat:


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 17, 2010)

Kipper





Are you a bunny?





Claiming my sweater





This picture totally isn't centered but it's a cute one of Snickers coming out from under the chair :heart:

Oh and don't mind my hairy floors, LOL





I'd also like to add, I HATE the new Photobucket!


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 18, 2010)

So cute!


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks Ali


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 18, 2010)

Sleepy boy :yawn:


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 18, 2010)

:inlove: omg.. so beautiful.. is overused.. cute.. overused.. adorable... overused what is THE word that could describe these furry babes?? I don't think the word's been invented yet but whatever it is, they are!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 19, 2010)

Snickers is beyond [email protected]!!.he just melts my heart..i luv the close ups of him......sigh.


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks guys. I am already turning into a nervous wreck, less then a week and he goes in for his big fix, I keep thinking "what if I lose him?" 

Ahhhhhhhh my baby, I know he will be fine but I'm going to be a basket case.


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 20, 2010)

:hugsquish:


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 20, 2010)

and with the exception of the old woman, your life sounds so much like mine. I'm running on auto pilot too..arghhhhh. do you ever have a day just for you and your bunnies? kick everyone out of the house on a weekend for a few hours? I intend to start doing that. Even when hubby takes our little one out, I usually have one or two teens home with me and of course, they are glued to my hip.


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 20, 2010)

Well every night I take atleast an hr walk.

Once I get everyone to bed, I walk, walk and walk some more...it clears my head and then I come home and get ready for work.

I have fridays off (from babysitting) and Craig is off on Fridays so it's nice since we have the day to ourselves. Then on Sunday the boys, Craig and I are all home so that's nice. Starting in May I start babysitting 7 days a week and it's 7 days a week until the last weekend in August.

I really can't complain, sometimes I just need sleep though but yet when I do have time alone like last Friday, Craig ended up working so I had the whole day to myself, I thought I was going to go crazy, I didn't know where to shove myself, LOL


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 20, 2010)

Play with the bunnies!


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 20, 2010)

Just wanna hug hug hug and hug your boy Snickers,  He'll be fine, Brandy.  I know exactly how you feel. That time I had you and people on RO supported me, this time I'll be with you :kiss:


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 20, 2010)

The bunnies like to sleep sometimes and well I just don't quite fit underneath the couch so the bunnies only take up so much of my time, hahaha

Thanks Vircia :hugsquish:

Well it's been snowing out here all day and I've barely seen my kids, they came in long enough to eat and that is it, haha
Dakin




Corbin




And Tysin


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 20, 2010)

its funny how i dont member the cold at all...they better enjoy it while they can!!! and you too! lol


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 21, 2010)

little red faces are the best


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 21, 2010)

ohhh your kiddles are so sweet. I love how kids live in the bliss of the moment!


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks ladies, thet sure love the snow!
We were late getting it this year, usually our first snow fall is in October!


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 21, 2010)

we've only had a sprinkling didn't even really meet the earth but the flakes floating around was enough to get me all x-masy. I can't wait to see snow like you had in the pics!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 21, 2010)

Pickles and Snickers are so cute! Great pictures.

Regarding the snow you can keep it up there as long as you want. Just release some around Christmas and that will be fine!


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 21, 2010)

It's snowing here again today and we pretty much have snow in the forecast everyday this week. 

By Christmas we'll have a couple feet of it


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 22, 2010)

:cry2

Well I'm very saddened to say that I think we lost Kipper our calico cat  The last time I seen her was Wednesday night, the night I took the pictures of her and Snickers together. I'm guessing a fox got her. I know I'm taking a chance by letting her out but it doesn't make it any easier.

I don't want to give up hope but she's never been gone any longer than a few hrs so it's just not looking good, I've walked up and down the roads, she's not in the ditches anywhere and nobody has seen her :bawl:


----------



## Myia09 (Nov 22, 2010)

I am SO sorry about Kipper 
That is why I believe in indoor only cats..or protective enclosure  You just never know. I will pray she comes home!

Aww I am so glad i found your blog! First off, your dogs are beautiful!
But I have to fall in love with your hamster.
I love hamsters! And yours is so adorable!
I love your beardie. My boyfriend wants to get one..but I don't think
it is the right time for an apartment (You know how thier poo is!)
I also love your leo. Yeah I see the differences now in our cornsnakes! 
Yours is so adorable! I would be careful about that feeding picture though..some people
on here are sensative to the material! But Skittles is so beautiful.

Snickers is SO cute..mixed breeds are the best sometimes! Snickers is so small right now though!
I wonder how big he will get!

That really sucks about the fleas. And it put all of your animals..
Fleas are really dangerous (Esp for reptiles)

Pickle is really adorable though. Since they are both boys, are you going
to get them nuetered asap? Because I made the mistake of 
waiting. Now my boys fight to the death. My holland lop
has a huge ear scar from a scrap they got into. I can't imagine
two large bunnies fighting.


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 22, 2010)

I honestly don't believe in outdoor cats either but this cat was MISERABLE inside and she would hide and the minute the door was open even a tiny crack she would bolt and run, you couldn't catch her...finally we just gave up and let her out, she ALWAYS stayed close to home....my other 2 cats are indoor cats. Thanks for keeping her in your prayers :hug2:

I know how dangerous fleas are and this is why I was so incredibly ticked off, his previous owners KNEW how many animals I had and what I had since I added her on Facebook and we sent 43 emails back and forth, I hate dishonest people. Cowards is all I can say!

Dribble my hamster is AMAZING....you can do ANYTHING to him, anybody can hold him, you can even wake him up and he is soooo friendly, he loves attention and he's just so funny! He has his pellet bowl and a veggie bowl and one day apparently he wanted more veggies as I found him standing at his door with the empty veggie bowl in his mouth, LOL it was so cute :heartbeat:

I seriously don't think Snickers is going to get any bigger, I don't think he's grown at all and if he has it's been very little. he's gained weight, put alot of meat on his bones but he is still small, when I look back at his pictures and look at recent pics he has seemed to lose his baby look but that's about it...Pickles on the other hand is HUGE, especially compared to Snickers.

They are both getting fixed, actually Snickers is getting done this Friday and Pickles is getting done the following Friday, I wanted to get them done together but she couldn't squeeze both in so they will get done 1 week apart...I am a complete nervous wreck.

And about Moose's poop, he is on ceramic tile and only poops once a day (sometimes every other day) and I wipe it as soon as he goes...very easy and simple. He is asleep now, has been for weeks, he'll wake up sometime this spring so he's not pooping at all right now.


----------



## Myia09 (Nov 22, 2010)

All my reptiles are on tile too, so it is def a lot easier..I don't know why more people don't use tile. I can go on and on about impaction...

Yeah, Syrian hamsters are like that. My syrian is the same! Super cuddly. He is my third. I can never get enough! 

I was really nervous about the nueteres too, but it turned out just fine! I am sure they will be the same!


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 22, 2010)

I know, I get very upset with people who keep their reptiles on sand...they just don't get it.

My Leo and Snake are on papertowel 
I was really nervous about getting the boys a hamster, they were the ones that wanted one for years and I kept saying No...then finally for grading last year I got them Dribble and I was shocked!! I joined a hamster forum and the people that were complaining about their nasty hamsters was down right scary, even Syrian's...but I just couldn't say no any longer and we got extra lucky! He is awesome...not very photogetic though  I should try to get some new updated pics of him.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 22, 2010)

I will keep your cat in my thoughts.


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks Ali, it means alot :hug2:


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey, Brandy. So sorry to hear about your cat. I'll pray for her to come home safely. Don't lose hope, ok ? One of my neighbour's cat loves to go outside, just like yours. He told me once his cat went out for a week ! He searched everywhere for him but didn't see any signs of him. We, cat owner and me, thought he's gone, but then one day he just walked back home and we found out later that he was at someone's apartment, he fell in love with their cat ! 
It's only 3 days from now. What time will Snickers have the operation ? Don't worry, ok ? He'll be prefectly fine, and your boy will be much much more happier, I can assure you ! :thumbup Kimiko is happier now, she's more playful, friendly and lovesssssss nose rubbing. Sometimes I have to stop and tell her " Kimi, time out, ok ? I can't feel my hand any more " lol  
Please give your lovely pets kisses from me.  

PS : Your boys are so cute ! Their pics paint my face with a smile.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 23, 2010)

Brandy...go visit Tristana .she needs us ..


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 23, 2010)

Lisa, you're fast ! Yep, Brandy, Tristana needs us. :tears2:


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks Vircia but I really don't have much hope of her coming back. She never wandered far. I know males are known to travel and be gone for long lengths of time especially if they're not fixed but Kipper is a spayed female.

She never left our yard except to go in the field across from us  We have alot of foxes around here :cry2
Dakin is devastated


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh something else, last night when I went to clean Pickles cage I noticed the fur around his eye looked funny, instant panic...I touched it and it was dry and stiffer like it got wet with something and then dried...

He was eating, using the bathroom and acting normal so I figured Id wait until this morning and see what it looked like then...well this morning it is back to normal..

Could he have gotten something in it? I was sooo worried.


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 23, 2010)

Was it a lot ? Or just a tiny bit ? :? Maybe it's just something like water ? If nothing else changes I think he's fine. 
 oh poor Dakin, they're best pal, aren't they ? Could it be that she got lost and can't find way home. You mentioned about snow earlier,right ? Maybe she was scared and ran further ?  I'm so sorry for you guys, Brandy. I so hope there's a miracle... please someone bring your Kipper back...ray:
By the way, how's Pickles doing ? How's the fleas treatment going ? 
:hug2:


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 23, 2010)

When it was bad weather she always cried to come in or she would go into the shed.

She was Dakin's cat and always slept with him at nights 

Pickles is doing GREAT *knocks on wood* I haven't seen a flea since his treatment.


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 23, 2010)

... kisses from me for your Dakin. 
Glad to hear he's fine now. When will you introduce him to others ? Will you take both Snickers and Pickles for neutering at the same time ? I'll have Internet signal until next Monday, due to we're moving next Tuesday morning. Hubby will register Internet network at our new home asap. So I'll be able to check on you guys, yay yay  
Oh, did I tell you ? Kimiko has her favourite hay now ! yay ! It was my hubby who went across the city for our girl's hay. He's Daddy of the year winner  We, Kimi and I, are thinking of making him a daddy trophy. hehe.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 23, 2010)

So sorry about your kitty.

I am glad the flea problem is under control.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 24, 2010)

geez Brandy i was so upset bout Tahlis passing and im just now seeing that ur kitty is lost..im sorry damm.im not a fan of leaving my cats outside either..but i do have one outside cuz he will NOT stop peeing on EVERYTHING...hes been neutered and everything..but i cant live in a home that smells of cat pee..no way....i feel so bad leaving him outside and when he hasnt been home for a couple of days i get so worried..but he has always came back hungrier then ever....i seriously hope either somebody caught her and she is nestled next to a warm fire right now...or she just wanted to do a little sight seeing and shell be knocking on the door anytime now...i hope i hope.hugs


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 24, 2010)

The thing is we live in a SMALL community, I know every single person on my road and they all know she's missing.

It's been a week today, I don't have much hope left :bawl:
I've personally seen 2 foxes on our road lately...they are cat crazy here and so many people have lost their cats in my area to the point they won't own anymore. Alot of people don't believe in strictly indoor cats.

I just don't know what to do anymore 
2 more days until Snickers gets fixed, however we are supposed to get a huge snowstorm that day (even though we're in the middle of one now) so if it's really bad then I will have to reschedule since it's a half hr drive one way, don't like travelling that far in bad weather but time will tell.


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 24, 2010)

This is what it looks like outside right now


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 24, 2010)

Oh Brandy... I don't know what to say. I'm really sorry for your cat. I hope, I really hope she's okay and might met someone kind enough to take her inside for warm temperature.
How's Dakin doing ? How about last night ? Did he sleep alone ?  this is so awful. Can someone do something about those foxes ? :X I don't know... maybe shoo ( sorry I don't know the word :embarrassed: ) them away and block them from getting into your neighbourhood ? 
That's a good idea, let's see how the weather will be, if it'll be a snowy day, I don't want you to drive so long too. 
Oh, Brandy, thank you so much for the " Do and Don't " for keeping hay. I keep Kimi's hay in a cardboard box and it seems she loves it more ! It stays green longer and fresher. I'm so happy. Even though when we will be in a new town, we still probably need to fight for hay again  Thanks a lot ! :hearts


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 24, 2010)

I think Dakin has come to terms with it, Kaymen and Kasey(our other 2 cats) will sleep with him on occasion, especially Kasey but he doesn't like her too because she bites alot...sometimes when you move in your sleep she will attack you. There's been a few times where all of a sudden one of the kids will scream in the middle of the night and it's because Kasey has bitten them, just a few nights ago she bit Dakin on the end of the nose...

There's really nothing to do done about the foxes..it's my fault, if I hadn't let her out then she wouldn't be gone. I knew better but she was so persistent and she was so much happier coming and going as she pleased 

The foxes keep alot of the rodents down like mice which is a good thing...but you have to watch small dogs and cats. Craig actually had one growling and barking at him at the bottom of our stairs outside cause we were on the deck and he had the cat in his arms and the fox wanted it.

I have a neighbor that likes to shoot them, they also shoot the bears  It's seriously not the foxes fault and it would be wrong to blame them. They have to eat as well...I just wish all cats would be happy and content with staying inside.


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 24, 2010)

Here's some pics of critters that hang out of my yard sometimes

This guy was standing in our backyard watching Craig BBQ and yup it was raining out.










Mama and her babies, she just stole our garbage off our deck and was having some supper, again in the rain.


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 24, 2010)

This little guy was hanging out on our deck all day looking for some food so I made him a peanut butter sandwich











This little guy was so cute :heartbeat: he lost his mama, she got hit by a car and he always just wandered around. I was doing housework one day, happened to look out the back window and seen this fella sitting on the lawn looking lost


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 24, 2010)

There's a house up the road from me that nobody lives in, it's an older house and he died a few years ago and basically now it's just falling down.

There was a nasty smell coming from it so 2 of the sons (also my neighbors) crawled under to see what was going on and it was just full of cat carcusses  Here's mama and her babies that live under there *these are NOT my pictures, but the wife of one of the sons took them*


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 24, 2010)

Oh I forgot about this guy. My dogs were freaking out at the window and I kept telling them to shut up but they wouldn't stop so finally I went to see what was going on...

Hahahaha I think this guy thought he was hiding...





He was in the front yard


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 24, 2010)

I mean " Shoo " them, Brandy. Sorry for my English  I hate the idea of shooting living things either. It's too cruel for me. Yes, foxes gotta eat.  Hey, don't say that. It's not your fault. No one knew this would happen.  It's just what we didn't expect for. 
Nice pictures. It's my dream neighbourhood, you know ? I always want to have a home near by forest, so I can see animals walking by.  A peanut butter sandwich  Hmmm yummy ! he seemed really enjoying it, hehe. Well, there's not much to see in Warsaw, only birds, but in Kielce, the city we're going to move to is a city on hill and more forests there.  I can't wait to go taking a walk ! 
Okay, I gotta go. Hugs for you :hug:


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm so excited for you to be moving some place that you will love 

Tysin's teacher emailed me this morning and wanted a pic of me and Pickles to show her class, well since I don't really feel like being on the smartboard for the whole class to see I decided to take some pics of Pickles and Tysin 

Didn't start out too well, LOL
This is what happens when a 15lb bunny squishes a 5 yr old





awwwww that's better :heartbeat:





Ty feeding him a carrot





Pickles showing off his new orange lipstick!





This is his eye that I was telling you guys about, does it look OK???





Such a handsome boy.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 24, 2010)

Eye looks fine. Sometimes fur can make the eye water. Poke from a blade of hay.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 24, 2010)

WOW BRANDY ..just WOW!! i absolutely love where u live...!!awesome pics!!..id luv to see a moose upclose!..and that baby bear made me sad...he does look lost...

the only thing i get to see up close around here are coyotes and javalina....ick....i was in a customers garage at Fountain HIlls ,its very close to the open desert...and i heard this shuffling noise and looked around the front of the truck i was striping...and there was 15-20 javalina coming IN THE GARAGE WHERE I WAS CORNERED!!..HOLY SCHMOLY! i ran for the house door and barrelled into this customers home..hehe..with a wild look on my face..i cudnt get any words out...!.i mean i hit their door with my body to get it open....hehe...too funny..
anyways they were looking for food is all...but they are some ugly pigs...and the shuffling sound was their hooves ...ick...

how close can u get to the moose?..


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 24, 2010)

that snow pic is breathtaking...wow...i dont see snow here....well maybe a couple floating but their gone before they hit the ground.....sigh.


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 24, 2010)

We have coyote's as well....now those guys I don't like!

I had to google javalina, LOL I would have probably asked the customers if they had any food then I would have tried to feed them, hahahaha sometimes Im not so smart.

Depends on the Moose and on the season, me and my 2 girlfriends walk in the woods alot and we came across a cow and her baby, we were within about 20 feet of them and we were clapping our hands and stomping our feet trying to get her off the road so we could continue walking...mama's are tricky because they will charge if they feel threatened, they just walked off to the side in the brush and we walked past.

Fall is the time of year you want to avoid Moose, the bulls are in rutt and will attack anything and everything, can be very scary and Im sure it would hurt to have one of those antlers shoved up your butt, hahahaha

We end up getting to much snow it's sickening...I'm glad to see it come but Im always extra glad to see it go, haha


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 24, 2010)

i still think their kinda cute....in an awkward kinda gangly way...


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 24, 2010)

Oh I absolutely love them, I could sit and watch them for hours :heartbeat:

Same as the bears, expecially when the babu bears are playing in the apple trees, it's soooo cute!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 24, 2010)

..u get to see the babies playing??.u lucky dog u....AND U HAVE APPLE TREES...THATS IT !!! IM PACKIING MY STUFF UP and heading to bumfrack Canada ...to be one........with nature.


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 24, 2010)

LOL we have hundreds of apple trees around us, they're everywhere.

K, I have to ask, why do you always call it bumfrack Canada?? LOL


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 24, 2010)

cuz its wayyyyyy up there.




u know above me on the map...

uve never heard the term..bumf--- Egypt before?..hm...thats cuz ur from wayyyyy up there!..hehe


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 24, 2010)

LOL I had no idea we were above you :roflmao:

ahaha yah I've heard of bumf... before :brat:
So am I like sitting on top of you?? ahaha that sounds bad but you know what I mean!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 25, 2010)

What beautiful pictures! 

Pickles is a very handsome bun, those are some cute shots of him.

What is the name of the squirrel in you pictures?


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 25, 2010)

lol, first pic of Tysin and Pickles is so cute ! Best pic for smartboard :thumbup Hmmmm what's lipstick Pickles use ? It's really nice color, brings out his handsomeness.  hehe. His eyes look okay to me, Brandy. Kimi has that kind of wet fur around her eyes sometimes. I watched her eating hay and I think it was a piece of hay got into her eyes. 
" Pickles Pickles Pickles ! Can I hug you ", hehe he's just so handsome. 
Ahh if that squirrel has no name, I'll name him " peanut butter "  and he shall be my Peanut butter !  :weee: really love where you live, Brandy. Lisaaaaaa ! I'm coming with you !!!! Let's go ! :run:


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 25, 2010)

What a beautiful place you live! Nature everywhere..your first pic of tysin and pickles is awesome. I will pray for your cat. I had a cat I adored. Her name was Mischa. She was the gentlest cat in the world, she was spayed and yet when she was inside, you had to hide from her or lock her in a room for awhile because she absolutely turned vicious. I mean vicious, biting, scratching. My oldest kids were getting bitten at every turn. Mischa was always at the door and we always squeezed our leg between the door when we went in or out because she would always try to escape.
One day she was out and gone for a week.
I searched everywhere.
Finally, she came back, with a mole on my doorstep.
I let her out after that because when she came in at night, she wanted to be with the kids, happy, cuddly and slept with us at night.
I found out later that she went from house to house and had catnaps on their beds and ate the food they gave her. She became the communal cat of the neighborhood.
I hope your kitty comes home soon.
:hug1


----------



## petkeeper (Nov 26, 2010)

Good Luck Snickers, hope your neutering surgery goes well! That is if the snow storm doesn't come!


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 26, 2010)

They are called red squirrels 

I still haven't decided who I'm getting done yet, now that the time is hear I'm leaning more towards Pickles..she told me to bring either one in and I can't decide!!!


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 26, 2010)

:kiss1: thinking about you and Pickles. I'm having Coconut neutered in January and I'm already nervous so I can completely understand being a bit of a wreck. Let us know right away how things are going!:hearts


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 26, 2010)

Well Pickles is back home and still intact.

She believes he is anemic from all the fleas, he also has worms, mites and conjunctivitis. He got a needle between his shoulder blades, drops in his eyes and drops in his ears, I also have to continue with the drops at home...she said he is skinny, definately needs to put some weight on.

My poor boy  I'm so glad he's getting the care now but it just makes me even madder at his previos owners!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 26, 2010)

Poor bunner, he's too cute to have all those issues. Give him some oats to beef him up or calf manna.


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 26, 2010)

Dave, I actually bought him some oats as soon as I left the vets office.

She said with the worms and being anemic he can eat and eat and eat and he won't gain anything....so now that he's had his dewormer he should start gaining now :heartbeat: I was almost in tears when I left there.


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 26, 2010)

:hug2: You've been through a lot today Brandy, you and Pickles.. It's good you found out what is going on though and that it's all being treated.


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 27, 2010)

Oh poor Pickles.  but in the other hand, how lucky he is now with you, Brandy.  I know...when I read this, I'm so mad with his previous owner. How stupid and neglect he could be ??? :grumpy: I get so upset every time I heard about people with pet but they don't take any care for their pet. What da.. ? Pet, for me, is a part of family and we never left anybody behind. Just yesterday when I went to supermarket for Kimi's greens. I was looking over the pet food shelf when I saw a mom with her daughter ( probably around 6-7 of age ). They were choosing pellets for bunny. I gotta tell you, here the best places to buy pet food are only shops on Internet and " some " petstores. The mom picked one box of pellets, the kid asked " this one ? But he can't eat corn ". You know what that mom said ? She said " ahhhh ! Whatever, he can eat anything, he's just a rabbit ". I tried so hard not to throw a pet toy in my hand to her !!! ssd: 
I'm not a perfect bunny momma too and I know there are still so many things I need to learn about these fur kids, but at least I take care her with love, no matter what it takes, she's my responsibility and I do my best to make Kimi's life as perfect as I can give her.  This is why I want to be a millionaire, Brandy. So I could help all animals, I believe everyone deserves to be loved and to be treated with love...not like this... not like this.:sigh:
I'll be thinking of your boy, Pickles, praying he will be fully healthy soon. With you, I'm a thousand percent sure he is one of the lucky bunnies in the whole world. 
:flowerskiss: flower for you,Brandy, the great bunny momma


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks so much Tristana and Vircia :hugsquish:

Something amazing happened between me and Pickes yesterday. When we were at the vets she was about to put the eye ointment in and NO WAY would he let her, she handed me the tube and said you'll have to do it at home where he's more comfortable, I said "Wait, I'll hold him and see if that makes a difference" so I did and he tucked his head under my chin and let her put the ointment in both eyes....as I was leaving she said "that bunny is special, I hope you know that?!"

Last night it was time to give him him meds again so I got Craig to hold him while I did ears and eyes, I got one ear done and he FREAKED, he started kicking Craig so hard and trying to jump out of his arms, Craig was trying to control him (make sure he didn't fall) but he had no choice to set him down since he was getting torn apart...

So I picked him up and got him calmed down and told Craig that I would hold him and he could do the meds, well Pickles let Craig put his medicine in the remaining ear and both eyes without even flinching!!

As long as he is in my arms anyone can put the medicine in, he is a true mama's boy :heartbeat: he of course got some oats, parsley and a little piece of carrot once we were all done.

Now on a side note, my friend that was with me wanted to go check out the SPCA, she's looking for a kitten....well GUESS WHAT?!?!?!

They had a grey female flemish giant there that they found as a stray!!!

OMG OMG OMG
He was trying really hard for me to take her but I just couldn't, I told him I would think it over this week and I had to go back down on Friday so if she was still there then possibly...he took my name and # because he said her days are numbered, if a dog comes in and they need that cage then she will be put to sleep  so if she's next on the chopping block then he is going to call me so I can go get her....

I really don't want another rabbit right now until Pickles is better and both boys are fixed and hormone free but I don't think I could let them put her to sleep either. She's smaller then Pickles but she is sweet as can be, calm and she didn't want to go back into her cage.

Ohhhhhh why do these things always happen to me!


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 27, 2010)

because you have a huge heart! that's why they happen.  it's a gift.


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 27, 2010)

awww...well im sure she was meant to step into your life if they call


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 27, 2010)

I love all flemmies! but I had a light gray flemmie that was my heart bun. I wouldn't be surprised if she comes to live with you. My girl was so sweet you gained weight just looking at her. I hope it all works out.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 28, 2010)

.....did i hear somebody say Giant??..ruh roh...ur cooked...theres no turning back now ...so dont even try it..they have gotten to u havent they..silly little bunnies sprinkled their magic dust on you too huh..."just one more bunny "..just one more"..hehe...we can never have too many can we??..

how i got to 9 buns is beyond me...ur next ya know.


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 28, 2010)

omg I sooo wish my husband would say yes to me about a giant. I found a breeder, he is downsizing, he has 12 week olds and a one year old male who is absolutely breathtaking. Grey.

My husband says definintely NO. he says with all the vet costs and food costs and space, he doesn't find it practical. I hate that word, practical. :X

and Lisa, you too, how did you ever convince your man to agree to them all. I feel like just getting the bunny anyway but I don't want to destroy my relationship.. however there are time I much prefer the bunnies company to anyone else's bahahahha

My heart is pulling me so hard.
Now that BunBun and Coconut seem SOOOO happy and I am so so happy about that, I can't even begin to describe it..I'm thinking why NOT??

Brandy, how does your hubby deal with all the animals?
Would it take convincing on his part?


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 28, 2010)

Tristana well..I dont really have to ask .i take care of everything in the house..i make the majority of the money..i take care of all the animals...he doesnt really do much..but eat bonbons and look cute...hehe kidding hes actually addicted to oreos..but hey we all have our weaknesses right...


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 28, 2010)

The thing is I have no place to put her right now  I have Pickles in an extra large dog crate but I don't have anymore...I would have to buy one, my vet also won't fix females.

Craig grumbles and goes on all the time about the animals, but deep down he loves them just as much as I do, well maybe not as much but he loves them  Sometimes he says I have to much but he doesn't clean them or take care of them so he knows he can't say much. He has fish tanks in every room of our house and I absolutely hate fish so we're even, LOL

The thing is I really don't want to get in over my head and I am so up in the air about it all....one day I'm like yup she's definately mine, the next day I'm like it wouldn't be fair to Snickers and Pickles. Ahhhhhhhh it's just so hard.

I also don't have a place that I would be able to proplerly quarantine her and after everything Im going throughw ith Pickles, no matter how healthy she looks she would have to be quarantined...

However if her time is up I will take her before having her put to sleep...I'll figure it out. If it's meant to be then it will happen is the way I'm looking at it right now.


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 28, 2010)

Brandy  Giant ? Ahhhh I wish to have a Giant one day, but I know how you feel. As much as I want to have more fur babies, we're not ready for more, even for one more. We have limited space, and we both don't want to upset our Kimiko. I've made hubby promise me one thing. When we will build our own house, definitely it has to have bunny space, bunny room, a backyard with kid's playground plus bunny playground !  hehe, I have to hole on to that. 
I don't like the idea putting animal to sleep  well, if it's not necessary, if they don't really sick. 
 Like you said, if it's meant to be... :hug2:
You're a great momma ! With lovely 3 boys and all pets. Wow, brandy  Lisa, you, Tristana and many many people on RO always be good sample of how to be good momma for me  You guys are great ! 
 I will be able to use Internet till Tuesday morning. Soon we're there, I will go signing up for Internet asap. You guys are part of me, I felt something missing when I didn't log on and didn't talk with you.  
take care.


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 28, 2010)

hmm...well i pull the whole...ill do this if i can get a bunny.  or you hurt my feelings with that mean comment and ill go play on the computer and be like...o look this is so sad this bunny needs a home and you just were mean to me but bunnies are always so nice to me


----------



## Myia09 (Nov 28, 2010)

My boyfriend James is the same way..complains but loves them.
I have learned not to even check out SPCA right now..

But I am glad pickles is a mammas boy! Too cute!


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 29, 2010)

hehe you are all so funny. I love this place. you guys have become family. I do all the work with the animals too but my dude is huge.. he takes up a lot o space himself.. so he feels crowded as it is.

Me, I wouldn't care if my floors were completely hidden by binkying bunnies everywhere.

Brenda, sometimes that trick works for me too. He feels so torn wanting to say yes ok because he knows how much I love them but.. there is always that but!! grrrrrrr...


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 29, 2010)

Well there's just no way it's gonna happen 

I found 2 fleas on Dixie (Schnauzer) yesterday and 1 on Nellie (lab).

Off to the vets today to get meds for EVERYBODY....
I thought I was sooooo careful but apparently not careful enough....I don't have the money for this since I only get paid tomorrow so I have to take it out of the savings account. This close to Christmas, all the extra money I've had to put into Pickles, there's just no way I can bring anything else into the house until I get everything under control here, not to mention it's sooooo close to Christmas.

I wish I could save them all but I just can't


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 29, 2010)

:hug2: aww Brandy, I'm so sorry about this..maybe there will be someone else with a heart as big as yours who falls in love with that bunny. Sometimes there are miracles. I'm sorry you have to go through the xmas crunch too. it always seems to happen at this time of year, or maybe we notice it more?

xoxo


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 29, 2010)

i know for xmas money is tight for us. im getting my daughter something, my fiances nephew, and my best friends son and thats it. i am thinking about making homemade cards for everyone else with pictures of the family inside cause were pretty broke outselves....

you know its funny i always find money for the pets lol stopped splurging on tak out and eat healthier big meals and its saved me a ton!!!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 29, 2010)

Brenda...ur right ..i go without certain things for my pets...eh who needs Lancome eyeliner when revlon works just as well..hehe

Brandy ...im not too fond of fish either.... my boyfriend loves fishtanks if he had his way hed have one in every room too...ack!! .....i tell him ""no freakin way are u gonna start another tank that u seem to think looks fine even tho its so murky i cant see a fish anywhere in it "" ..hehe...and im not about to stick my hands in water so dark and find "scaly things'that look like they belong back in the dinosaur era...nope.


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 30, 2010)

Well everyone got treated yesterday, $96.00 later, so far Pickles has cost me over $160.00 and I haven't even gotten him neutered yet, LOL but he is worth it. It will be sooooo nice when I can stop with his meds though, I'm bet he will be glad to be done with them as well.

Yesterday was a blah day so me and the boys baked a giant cookie, topped it off with marshmallows, M&M's and chocolate fudge, it was DELICIOUS!!












Then last night me and Snickers hung out all night...he snuck into the bathroom and by the time I went to investigate he had already chewed 3 holes in my favorite hot pink GAP jogging pants, LOL he's lucky I love him!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 30, 2010)

AWESOME COOKIE!!! wowza!! making me hungry now!
Flashie sneaks in my bathroom too and he has turned my cute fluffy robe into something that looks like the moths have gotten into...My boyfriend laughs when i put it on...its loaded with little holes,,.hehe

hes also taken a liking to my drapes in my room...grrr...i hafta take a pic and show u ..ur gonna laugh it is so bad...


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 1, 2010)

It was soooo yummy, gonna make another one today 

LOL yes, you definately need to take pics of your curtains!


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 1, 2010)

Yummmm... recipe???


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 1, 2010)

It's soooo easy
http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/jingle-bell-cookie-pizza/ad6a3305-c0cc-449c-b889-5a81d117fb40/


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 1, 2010)

omg that IS easy. I'm going to the grocery store later and I'm going to get the ingredients! Awesome, thanks Brandy


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 1, 2010)

yup and at Easter you could put pink, purple, yellow and blue on it, Valentines Day you could put pink and red on it, etc etc so you can decorate a giant cookie for every hoiday, LOL


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 1, 2010)

I made another one today and it was even better!! I put loads more marshmallows, candy and chocolate on it, yummy yummy!

So 2 more days until Snickers gets neutered, I am nervous and I hope he actually gets done unlike Mr Pickles.

Speaking of Pickles, he is done his 5 day mite treatment but he still has 1 gunky ear so she told me to stop for 2 days and then do another 5 day treatment.

Still getting his eye drops, she said to do it until the tube was gone  poor baby looks awful since all around his eyes are greasy from the ointment but they don't seem as red and he never has any crusties anymore *knocks on a very large piece of wood* so I'm guessing it's doing it's job.

I also cut Pickles nails this morning, I knew they were super long but he had been through so much I was putting it off, well today I couldn't stand it anymore and they were soooooooo long, like seriously some of them were 1/2" long!!

My poor boy probably doesn't know what's going on, since he's been here it seems someone is always picking him with needles or putting stuff in his eyes, ears and now cutting his little swords (they were freakin sharp).

I just hope he realizes I'm doing it all to make him a healthier/happier bunny :heartbeat:


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 1, 2010)

oh.. he will definitely know why it's being done. While I was giving BunBun his medications and that long stretch of illness, we got closer and I didn't think that was possible.

There was an even closer softness between us and I could feel his gratitude. I felt the same way. I hoped that he wouldn't associate me with the medication, the smell of the vet's etc. but the opposite happens. I'm pretty sure they *know*.


----------



## Nela (Dec 1, 2010)

Pickles is so blessed to have been welcomed by your family I hope everything clears up very soon! That cookie looks awesome...


----------



## Suz (Dec 2, 2010)

Holy Cow have I been gone too long! I saw pictures of Pickles on the Flemmies in Photo Philes, and what like "Where the heck did this guy come from!?". 

So anyhow...Congratulations! You turned into a fellow Flemmie lover! Woo hoo! 

He is gorgeous and sooooo white! I love his face too! 

I am having a blast looking through your quickly expanding blog here and all those beautiful pictures from your neighborhood surroundings too. It makes me miss my hometown in northern MN! 

I can't wait to see more on Pickles and Snickers and hope all is well (well, after the fleas get the heck outta there at least). 

Love your boys' pics too! Whata great family you got going there


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks so much Tristana and Nela :hugsquish:

Suze, I have totally been bitten by the flemmie bug and I do believe I'll always have one 

Well guys tomorrow is the big day for Snickers...can't wait to get it done and over with and get him back home and settled. My stomach has been in knots all freakin day. I doubt I'll have time to log in in the morning since I'll be getting home from work, getting the kids ready for school and off then have to get me and Snickers ready ourselves so we can head to the vets...but I will check in as soon as I get him home.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 2, 2010)

I hope everything goes well for Snickers.

Pickles knows that your doing the treatments to make him a happy, healthy bunny. He knows your just being a good slave.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 2, 2010)

Brandy .sending u hugs and good vibes for Snickers speedy recovery ....dont stress hes gonna be just fine..boys spring back so quickly from this surgery..


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks guys :big kiss: I don't know what I would do without you guys.

I'm jusr checking in before I run out the door, my stomach is in knots!!!


----------



## Nela (Dec 3, 2010)

Thinking of you guys! Snickers, I wish you a safe and speedy recovery! ray:


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 3, 2010)

:hugsquish: Thinking of you and Snickers.


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks guys, he is back home now, I was able to pick him up after an hour and hlaf. He is awake, he is pooping and peeing and he nibbled on a piece of parsley.

He is still drunkish and can't really walk, can't hop into his litter box so he peed and pooped on his blanket right beside his litter box.

But he is home and she said he did fine. I can't wait until he's back to normal :heartbeat:


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm so glad it went well Brandy!!! hugs to Snickers :hearts


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 3, 2010)

Snickers I wish you a speedy recovery!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 3, 2010)

He's eaten some romaine, bok choy and carrot tops so I'm assuming he is feeling pretty good.

He hasn't moved around much but I'm guessing he is still feeling the effects of the drugs. 2 weeks (17th) Pickles is getting done. Eeek my nerves, LOL
Mom is coming up tomorrow and restocking my Oxbow supply and bringing 50lbs of Oxbow timothy hay for my babies, I don't have a supplier here so my family all restocks me when they come to visit, haha

Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 3, 2010)

I hope you have a great weekend too, Brandy. I'm glad Snickers is doing all that happy munching


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 4, 2010)

im so glad everything went smoothly..give Snicks a big squeeze for me...


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 4, 2010)

Came home from work this morning and he is up and about and munching on some hay. I won't have a chance to take him out until later since I have company coming but he's been bent over quite a bit friggin with his bits, I'm assuming he's cleaning himself since there was some blood, etc stuck to him.

Is it normal for him not to have any stitches or anything? just looked like shriveled up grapes now....I don't know exactly what I was expecting but not this apparently, haha

I'm so excited to get their new hay. I've been feeding the orchard grass and nobody but the guinea pigs seems to be too happy with it, hopefully they LOVE the timothy hay since I ordered 50lbs of it!!

Lisa, I will definately give him a squeeze from you and a treat  He's such a special boy :heartbeat:
Did I mention he was a little over 4 lbs, this SHOCKED me, I figured maybe 2 lbs if that!! He is soooooo small, well especially compared to Pickles, LOL


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 5, 2010)

2lbs is tiny tiny Brandy..hehe..i can tell by his pics hes sprouting into a nice looking buck..handsome handsome...but i am partial to orange bunnies ya know....Flashie is 5.5 lbs,,which surprises alot of people that see his pic i dont know why..they think hes a tiny breed...well compared to Pickles he is ...! hows Picks doin ?..he getting used to being loved on yet??..
u already peeked at his danglers ..or lack there of....?? hehe..yea they just look like empty sacks and after awhile u wont really see them as much theyll shrink up.,,
which hay did u get again? pets pride or oxbow?..i luv petspride but man its expensive...i have tried oxbow too but it seemed a little dusty to me for the price....my buns liked both kinds..i just recently got a full bale from the stock shop down the road and it is FABULOUS!..its really green and smells like fresh cut grass...and for 24.00 for a 100lb bale ..thats schmokin cheap!..but its not always consistently good..so its frustrating..i have had so many bales that i had to toss cuz they werent that great..and let me tell u thats ALOT of hay to dispose of...!! ive been taking them to all the cottontails that live at the Honeywell building in town here...their are so many on a 1 acre property in the middle of busy streets ..poor things...when the grass is dead they end up starving ...ill have to try and take a pic of how many there are there,,i gotta get to bed its like 2am here ..ur a bad influence Brandy ...hehe 
tell Snicks to leave his danglers alone ..and give him an extra craisin from me....or two in honor of his 2 lost cajonas....


----------



## Nela (Dec 5, 2010)

*Snicker's at Flash's post* I love the 'danglers' term. Lol.

Glad all is well! I bet they will love the hay :biggrin:Btw... That cookie looks deadly :shock:I got fatter just looking at it Mmmm coookiiiiie... *Off to get my not-so-great-store-bought-cookies*


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 5, 2010)

I know 2 lbs is tiny but when I weighed myself, then held Snickers and weighed myself it didn't seem to change much...

The vet told me when you do that you should do in kg instead of lb and I always weigh in lbs, LOL and yup I've already checked out his bits, twice now actually...when he first came home and then again yesterday.

Pickles is doing good, starting the second dosage of eye drops today, one ear is spotless, left ear still has some gunk in it....his left eye is also still watering a bit, I wish it would go away 
I got 50lbs of Oxbow, I don't think I've ever heard of pets pride and they all LOVE the Oxbow, WOOP WOOP.

Nela, I've made 2 of those yummy cookies now, sooooooo freakin good!

I'm sleepy, just got home from work and craving some banana bread *yawns* and we got a snow storm coming tonight....WOOP WOOP!


----------



## Nela (Dec 5, 2010)

I've been craving banana bread for a looooooooooong time! I really have to make some. Hope you get some well deserved rest


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 5, 2010)

Yummy, I just ate 2 pieces of it with some butter 
Think Im going to go curl up in bed with Craig soon.


----------



## Myia09 (Dec 5, 2010)

I got both of my boys fixed at the same time and I thought they just looked like shriveled bits too, lol. 

Glad it went well!


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 7, 2010)

Well I do believe Snickers is feeling better...little sh!t...







And he would NOT let go, I lifted my hand and he was hanging off of it so finally I kinda had to fling him off.

All over a darn box, I have a diaper box in his cage that he likes to sleep in, I cut one side out but he had flipped the box so his "door" was facedown on the cage bottom so he couldn't get it, so I thought I would move his box so he could get into it, apparently he didn't want me messin with his stuff :banghead


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 7, 2010)

My hand is now very very red all around the wound and it is just throbbing!!

He's lucky I love him!!


----------



## Suz (Dec 7, 2010)

OW!!! He must be definitely feeling better! 

Put some hydrogen peroxide and antibacterial cream on that! 



And the banana bread comment - I take the banana bread mix in a box (I don't cook at all) and mix chocolate chips in to make a great treat! Then bake it in a 13 x 9 pan. Yummm!


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 7, 2010)

Yah he's now been put on Santa's naughty list!!!

LOL
I buy my banana bread already cooked, haha I don't even like cooking out of a box


----------



## Suz (Dec 7, 2010)

I would totally do that too if I went shopping. I make hubby do the groceries. Otherwise I buy too much. I always walk through going "Hmm, that looks good. Oh! That looks good too!" and before I know it, I have an overflowing cart. :biggrin2:


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 7, 2010)

My hubby is the grocery manager at one of our local grocery stores so he is the one that is always bringing home lots of yummy stuff, haha


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 7, 2010)

ooh...ow....Snicks a little cage aggressive?...thats a good bite..all my buns have bit me but wow not as aggressively as that ...thats one pizzed off bunny....ruh roh....well i guess u wont be moving his bed around anymore...
i could just hear him"NO NO ...i like my bed upside down...why are u in my HOUSE...no dont move my couch!..i like it right there...!!!!!!!!not my toilet now??!!..

that looks painful....clean it up real good..he actually didnt let go?...thats weird.


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 7, 2010)

omg that looks nasty!! owww.. I hope it heals quickly. :hearts


----------



## Nela (Dec 8, 2010)

He's still resentful... LOL 

I hope your hand is healing up already. That looks painful :expressionlessRabbits sure can bite!


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 8, 2010)

Nope the little brat wouldn't let go.

It hurts worse today then it did yesterday 
He'll be asking Santa for his 2 front teeth if he tries it again :tonguewiggle


----------



## Nela (Dec 8, 2010)

LOL I love your sense of humor.Yeah, I bet it is sore as heck :expressionlessI've never been bitten like that and that hurt so I could only imagine... Sheesh.


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 9, 2010)

guess you know better now than not to touch his stuff...lol...ouch. im thankful none of my rabbits have ever bitten me! fallow growls if i touch his rug...he likes it all folded up and fuzzy. 


anti bacterial cream should have pain refleif in it! if anything ice it  at least then its numb lol


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 9, 2010)

I just left it be and it's healing up nicely 
Right now it's just annoying because I keep catching the little flap of loose skin on everything. It hasn't toally dried up yet but once it does I'll just rip it off, lol


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 9, 2010)

ick...lol...im looking at food recips as i read that and it totally killed my appetite and want to play with raw meat!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 9, 2010)

brandy....ick.


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 10, 2010)

that's what I would do brandy


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 10, 2010)

haha I did it last night, I was sick of catching it on everything so off it came.

I cleaned my windows yesterday and got into a fight with one of the screens and ended up ripping out another chunk on my finger...my poor hand has seen better days, LOL


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 10, 2010)

I CAN'T STOP SNEEZING!!


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 10, 2010)

why are you sneezing so much?? are you feeling sick?


----------



## Suz (Dec 10, 2010)

Didn't you say just got 50lbs of timothy hay? That may be why you are sneezing!! 

I found out the hard way that I am severely allergic to timothy hay. Never knew it until Muppet came along though. So now she is on botanical hay or orchard grass and I've stopped sneezing.


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 10, 2010)

That's true for me too. I'm very allergic to Timothy Hay.. actually the only hay I am not allergic to is the Alfalfa.


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 10, 2010)

Nope, I am sick :imsick:

Sore all over, I feel like I have a hairball in my throat, dry cough, stuffy nose....I feel like I've been hit by a truck!

Dixie my Schnauzer got groomed today, she looks like a brand new dog, Dakin my oldest son also got 3 fillings today...now we're sitting here waiting for my Dad and Step-mom to show up for the weekend. Wish they would hurry up, starting to get a ltitle worried since they're never this late :dunno


----------



## Suz (Dec 10, 2010)

yuck. Tis the season. I hope you feel better soon...


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 10, 2010)

They get there safe?


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks and they did thankfully!!

And Pickles welcomed them by spraying them and their dog, hahahahaha


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 10, 2010)

i like Pickles..hehe 

and petromalt will help with that hairball my friend..:brat:

hope u feel better soon


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 12, 2010)

I definitely feel your pain. My bun Rudy bit the palm of my hand like that, he got fixed 2 days later, I told everyone at work I cut it working on the furnance. Didn't feel like getting teased.


----------



## Bunny parents (Dec 12, 2010)

Brandy !  I miss you ! First of all, I'm so sorry that I wasn't here for you while Snickers had his operation. I feel bad about it because I promised you I would be here.  Will you forgive me ? Moving went well, but as you know Kimi still feels less secured about new home. I do hope it will be better soon. How are you ? How's your wound ? Ouch ! I read what you wrote and I couldn't let go my finger. That must be very very hurt. I hope your wound quickly healed. How's Snickers ? I'm glad the operation went well and it seemed he faced it bravely  What a brave boy. Pls give him a tons of kisses. How are your boys ? They must be very excited... X' Mas is coming. I'm so frustrated now. We're so not ready for X' Mas. Although the new apartment is very good and much much bigger than the old one, but there are lots of things in here needed to be fixed... yep I guess we cannot get all we want,right ?  Anyway, I miss you and all friends a lot ! Looking forward to talk to you soon. 
Take care :big kiss:


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 13, 2010)

hope u feel better soon my friend


----------



## Nela (Dec 13, 2010)

I hope you feel better soon! LOL @ Pickles. What a nice welcome How is Snickers doing?


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 13, 2010)

I am starting to feel better, thanks guys :hugsquish: still coughing and sniffling but it's all loosened up now and I can breath to that's a good thing.
Tysin ended up with pink eye on Friday  It just seems to be one think after another.

Vicia, Snickers is doing GREAT, 100% back to his old self and of course I forgive you....Pickles gets done this Friday so you can be here with me through his surgery. 
I'm so glad you're back, can't wait until ou are totally settled so you can be here more.

I think we're putting our tree up tonight, I was putting it off since Craig bought all red lights a few yrs ago and I let him use them but I REALLY wanted colored lights this year since I hate the solid one color but I don't think Im going to manage since I waited too long and now the selection of lights sucks...so I guess we'll go ahead and put it up tonight. I think I can live with red lights for one more year.

We had a fundraising brunch yesterday at our local community center and Dakin my oldest son who is 9 won the half and half which was $233.50. That's alot of money for a 9 yr old but he's buying himself a PSP, one less thing Santa has to buy, WOOP WOOP haha

Roads were a sheet of ice coming home this morning from work, it was an interesting drive that's for sure, so home is where I am staying put for the rest of the day, the little boys I babysit are watching Christas movies :heartbeat:

Can't wait for tonight to sip hot chocolate and play with my Snickers boy, he attacked my Dad's dog, haha poor thing got sprayed by Pickles and attacked by Snickers, haha I don't think she likes bunnies!

Hope you are all having a good Monday!


----------



## Bunny parents (Dec 14, 2010)

I'll be here for you when it's Pickles' turn.  Wow ! I'd love to see your tree. Well, mine is so messy, due to transportation... no idea how it ended up so messy that hardly to tell it was a X' Mas tree before  lol. We will buy new one. This year we have one more sock to hang, Kimiko's sock  hehe. I'm making one for her now. Oh did I tell you that there's no hay Kimiko eats in this city. We ordered from Lublin, another city quite far away. Nothing will stop us from getting what our girl loves.  hehe just this morning hubby asked me what we will buy for Kimiko's X' Mas present. I have no ideas...we will see. It's good to be back here. I missed talking to you and visiting RO. Yes, I don't have much time to log on now, but soon I'll back and won't go away from here.... EVER !!!! 
Take care, Brandy.  Regards for all your boys :hearts


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm glad you're feeling better Brandy and that Snickers is back to himself  How did it go with the tree?? PICTURES please?


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 14, 2010)

I'll get pics of the tree soon, it's up but not 100% decorated yet, I actually think I want to buy some more stuff for it.

I'm going to have to block off the kitchen and give the buns free time in there until Christmas is over since there is just too many wires for them to chew in there right now...I'm sure they'll be glad that the tree comes down on Boxing day, LOL


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 14, 2010)

I still need to buy more stuff for mine too and for the house in general. I've been so busyyyyy, I haven't even had time.

Phineas is being a little pooper. All my time is being spent running after all of them and trying to find a solution.

The hurricane is sooo excited for xmas she can't fall asleep so she is crabby through the day! How are your kids? I know they're older but are they super psyched?


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 17, 2010)

I am glad your feeling better. 

Congrats to your son on winning the money, WOW, that would be a lot for me!

We have our tree up and the decorations in the living room but haven't decorated it yet.


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 17, 2010)

Well Pickles is home and doing well :heartbeat: and he gained half a pound since last visit, WOOP WOOP.

Guess what?!?!?! I'm STILL sick AND on top of it all I now have PINK EYE!! Oh I'm so not impressed.


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm glad Pickles is doing well  but you on the other hand  rest, woman, rest!! :hearts


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 17, 2010)

No time for rest YET.
One more week then I can rest, I have to work my night job for 3more nightsand then I am off until New Years Eve, then I babysit next Mon, Tues, Wed and Thurs then I am off until Jan 3rd.

Man I need a break before I completly lose it, my nose hurts so bad it brings tears to my eyes everytime I blow it...I am just so tired of being sick and not being able to function.

I almost broke down and cried today at the vets from the pain, I bent down to take Pickles out of the carrier and I got this shooting pain in my head, it was awful, all of a sudden I grabbed my head and the vet was like OMG are you okay??

There's times when I feel like I'm getting better then all of a sudden I'm hit full force again.


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 18, 2010)

Pickles is eating, pooping and peeing, WAHOO arty0002:
And when I go to leave him, I try to shut the door and he runs and sticks his nose in the way so I can't close it, haha so he's definately feeling like his old self again 

I'm all drugged up on tylenol, buckley's and eye drops and I still feel like sh!t......#&*@

Supposed to take the boys to see Santa today (my human boys, not bunny boys) and I don't know if I have the energy. Blah I usually never complain but I'm allowing myself this time, to top it all off I woke this morning with my wisdom teeth TRYING to come in again and that hurts like a SOB. Only going to the dentist on Jan 28th, NICE! They'll stop hurting in a few days, this is what they do, try to come in, cause me lots of pain then go back down...happens once every few mths, I think it's time to get them pulled.

Anyways I'm just a big ol bag of complaints today, but that's OK....I really really really want this to end, I've been tortured enough for the last 2 weeks :imsick:


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh yah and Snickers is back to being a booger. I put shavings in his cage cause I prefer shavings, sometimes he pees right beside his litter box and I like that the shavings absorb it, when I left his cage empty for 2 weeks after his neuter I would pick up his litter box to clean it and it would be urine soaked underneath, NICE!! So once he was all healed I put the shavings back in, anywho he has decided it's great fun to DIG DIG DIG all his shavings out and onto the floor...

So I was sweeping them up this morning and he was grunting at the broom everytime I would get it too close to his cage. He has also taken to peeing in his food bowl, I thought it was because his food bowl was in his litter box and it was just getting in the way, so I put the food bowl over by his cardboard box and nope he still pees in it.

Seriously, this boy is trying to drive me crazy, but he's still oh so snuggly and cute so I guess I can forgive him! I feel bad since he has only been getting kitchen run time since I don't want him chewing all the Christmas wires in the living room, I block off the entry way and he runs in the kitchen, he seems ok with it but I feel awful!

I wanna change his name to Digger but nobody else likes it, haha


----------



## Bunny parents (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm sooo happy to hear that Pickles is doing great  Woopee !!!! Your boy is very healthy. Healthy from momma's love  
How are you feeling ? I hope you will feel better soon. 
Get well soon, Brandy. 
Hugs :hug2:


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 18, 2010)

The last post on page 12 tells you how I'm feeling, LOL I feel like I've been run over by a truck and then some.

Craig is now sick as well and I feel bad cause he has to keep putting my eye drops in since I can't do it by myself...Corbin my 8 yr old had an earache all last evening and crashed early...they all still have runny noses and coughs as well.

I feel like this will never end.
Thanks so much Vircia, I am so glad they're now both fixed and doing well, I just can't wait until after Christmas, then Pickles gets to move upstairs with the rest of us, I've been waiting so long for this!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 18, 2010)

Not sure you have it there but best stuff I found for teeth pain in Kanka.


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 18, 2010)

i hate being sick...hopefully you guys can get some rest and feel better quick


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 18, 2010)

wow i missed that pickles got fixed??. im so glad it went well with him!.yay everybodies done now huh?..thats gotta be a major relief..
now we gotta worry about u .i hope u start feeling better soon..especially for christmas ...its tough to enjoy when ur coughin up a hairball. 
are u sure Snicks isnt just hiking his butt up too high and his pee is goin over the edge?..4 of my male buns need deeper poop boxes cuz of this..i used to find pee under the poop box too and in their food cup ..until i got deeper boxes..my girls just nestled down in the middle of the poop box...not the boys...nope.:nope:


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 18, 2010)

what a time to be so sick Brandy 
and of course the mama is the one who does the majority of everything ( it seems anyway). It's not even a good time of year to go on strike! I do this periodically but things have to be done.
I hope you feel better soon. I feel so bad for you. It's a helpless feeling. If I lived closer, I'd be bringing you chicken soup and anything else you needed! :hug2:


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 18, 2010)

Yup, he got fixed yesterday morning 

So the boys went to see Santa today then we come home and the boys were playing...all of a sudden Tysin started screaming, him and Dakin were playing with a measuring tape and Tysin split his finger open, so we just got back from the hospital and they glued and taped it then put a covering on it...

I'm exhausted!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 19, 2010)

You just seem to be under siege! Buy a couple of gallons of Lysol and spray the crap out of everything.

I hope the cold meds keep things tolerable.


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 19, 2010)

aww only thing that sucks about hospitals is the expensive bill to go with...super glue is great for cuts!!! lol

i will now remember not to let my bf or child play with measuring tapes.


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks Dave, I actually do believe everyone is feeling a little better today, I was up most of the night with my tooth and the lady I sit with was up alot as well so I didn't get much sleep so I came home, took some tylenol and went back to bed.

Corbin's ear ache came back last night with a slight fever but he is feeling better today, I have a very mild earache but I can now see the light at the end of the tunnel.



Brenda, I'm in Canada so it doesn't cost us a cent to go to the hospital.


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 19, 2010)

wow...lucky you -.- i would totally not mind those 700-800$ bills ive had for higher taxes


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 20, 2010)

that settles it...Canada here i come..!


----------



## Bunny parents (Dec 20, 2010)

Wait, Lisa. I'm coming with you ! hehehe  
Get well soon, Brandy. 
Wow, I can't wait to see how Pickles will react when he will finally come upstairs. Waiting is torturing,right ? 
Get good rest and I hope you will recover soon. 
:big kiss:


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 20, 2010)

Yup, Canada has a great medicare system, you don't pay for anything, operations, having babies, everything is free.

You have to pay for your meds of course at the drug stores but most of us have insurance so we only pay a very small fee, usually $2-10.

I am now done sitting with the 93 yr old until Dec 29th, this is awesome since I really need to sleep in my own bed right now, I babysit this week but then I am done that until Jan 3rd, Thursday can't get here soon enough!!

My stomach is 'off' today, if I get the flu on top of what I have now you might as well just kill me, LOL


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 22, 2010)

So Snickers and Pickles met for the first time this morning, Snickers stayed in his cage while Pickles explored a bit...

"huh....I thought I saw a bunny?"






"psssst over here!!"





"well HELLO"





"Nooooooo, don't go"





"frig, I wish Mom would let me out"


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 22, 2010)

LOL to funny!


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 22, 2010)

I REALLY hope these 2 can become friends!!

Well tomorrow I will have no choice but to get my prescription filled, one of the girls I babysit for is a dental assisant, she also works in the same office as my dentist, well she brought me a prescription home the other day, she explained everything my tooth was doing to my dentist and he said it was most likely infected, I thought I could get away without filling it but it hurts so bad tonight, not to mention my throat still hurts, I cough so hard I puke and my nose is still running...there must be an underlying infection someplace since I am going on 3 weeks of being sick.

I feel miserable tonight, I laid down with Tysin at bedtime and only woke when Craig called from work, he works until 10 tonight, went to take the dogs out for a pee and realize we're having a fluke snowstorm, YES!!!

Anyways I feel rotten, sucking back OJ and advil like it's going out of style, I just wanna be able to breath again and be pain free, not asking for too much.

:yawn:


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 23, 2010)

oh Brandy those pics are awesome!!..just look at the size difference in them..holy moly Pickles is a big dude!..
i hope u get better Brandy aint nothing hurts worse then a toothache...grrr.:cry2


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 23, 2010)

haha I know but he is so laid back and Snickers is so full of spunk, haha


----------



## Bunny parents (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh your boys are so cute.  Nice pics, Brandy. I can't wait to see when they both are out and meet each other.  
Snickers gets bigger !


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm really nervous abpti letting them out together without any bars, LOL Snickers can be a little stinker sometimes and Im so worried he will hurt Pickles.

I do think Snickers got a little bigger, he is molting right now and his hair is everywhere, lol


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 25, 2010)

Brandy im so glad we met ! Have a Merry Christmas my friend!..hugs Lisa


----------



## Nela (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas to you and yours! I hope you feel better soon


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas Brandy- I hope you get to kick back a bit and relax after all you've gone through with your health!


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 25, 2010)

Oh Lisa, that picture is just awesome, I love my Flashie boy :heartbeat:

Thanks Nela and Tristana, I'm actually feeling a little better, still have a cough but it's loose so that's good.

We all had an awesome Christmas, the boys were sooooooo excited, they got so much. Dakin LOVES his iPod Touch, Tysin his DSi and Corbin his uDraw for the Wii.
They also got an XBOX 360 with Kinect and Guitar Hero and loads of games, clothes, toys, etc etc.

And my phone hasn't stopped ringing, haha so I'm off again


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 25, 2010)

oooh smart toys!!!! keep them occupied toys.. I love those ones  I'm glad you're starting to feel better  YAY!!


----------



## Bunny parents (Dec 26, 2010)

We wish you a Bunny Christmas 
We wish you a Bunny Christmas 
We wish you a Bunny Christmas 
and a Hoppy New Year 
:happyrabbit:

Merry X' Mas, Brandy !
Wishing you and your family all the best ! 

Love,
Vircia.


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 26, 2010)

Tristana, we went to town this morning to buy Dakin an iTunes card from irving so he could load some games onto it, haha

That is soooo ute, Vircia, I wish your family the best as well :hugsquish: I don't know what I would do without you guys, you, Lisa and Tristana are the absolute best!!

So my friend Barb was here and she had rabbits for years so I said "are you afraid of getting bite?" and she wasn't so we introduced Pickles and Snickers and well it didn't go so well...they were rubbing all over each other and I thought WOW, then Snickers attacked AND WOULDN'T LET GO.....Pickles was kicking up a storm and Snickers STILL wouldn't let go, Barb and I were both scared to grab one of them so I took a toy and broke them up with that, Snickers mouth wasfull of white fur.....BRAT what is with him and NOT letting go!?!?! Grrrrr

So Pickles has been out all afternoon, hanging out, he is such a laid back boy :heartbeat:

here he is on my bed....


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 26, 2010)

Well I let Pickles out ALL day today and he was doing sooooooo good, but right before it was time to go in his cage he peed and rubbed his chin in it :headsmack

But atleast he didn't spray and he only did it the once, LOL just when his chin was starting to look white again, ahaha


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 26, 2010)

Pickles has the second most kissable bunny face everrrrr..Phineas is the first because he does kiss our lips but PICKLES siggh how gorgeous! look at him!! omg.

That must have been really scary to see your two boys go at it like that!

I wouldn't know what to do.. so when my boys are neutered, your boys will probably be doing better with each other and I can get advice from you.

ooh, I have to go back and look at Pickles again. :inlove:


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 26, 2010)

Pickles def has a very sweet face...and innocent oh my gosh...angelic almost...
thats the reason why i have a hard time bonding bunnies...they fight like wild animals..its crazy to see ur precious little bunny go into kill mode....our two giants tore into each other ,and petunia kicked Flashies butt once ,all i saw was orange fur EVERYWHERE ..Oh my god i was flippin out ..found him in the corner of the room behind the curtains breathing hard and scared outta his wits...my babyboy ...broke my heart...and ive seen two others go at it and the person that broke it up yanked them apart and one of the buns still had part of the others cheek in her mouth...poor little bun had a chunk of cheek gone from his face...so i learned to never yank them apart when their latched onto each other..u did good Brandy by breakin them up with a toy...ive used squirt bottle method and had on oven mitts just in case..hehe...whats funny is ive had to deal with my dogs fighting and ill just barrel into the mix and break em up without thinking, which is dumb...but with bunnies im like wait let me get ready first ..i go get on my dr. martins,my oven mits, armed with a squirt bottle....this is why none of my buns are bonded....they all hate each other and i dont seem to have the patience and time to do dates on a regular basis..i wish i did ..less cages in my house would be fabulous.....
Brandy whos ur friend on RO that u mentioned on Trist blog?


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 26, 2010)

Yah I don't know if I have the heart to bond bunnies, I'm PETRIFIED to do it again. My thing is Pickles is soooo much bigger then Snickers, Snickers was bitting and HOLDING on and Pickles flipped onto his side and started kicking and kicking and kicking Snickers and Snickers still wouldn't let go, you would think a kick from Pickles would have sent Snickers flying....but nope that little bugger grabs on and holds on for dear life and it HURTS...I should know except I didn't have any fur to protect me, LOL

I seriously looked over every inch of both rabbits and see no marks at all and Barb also looked...I don't see anything and if there was blood I definately would have seen it.

My friend on here is Shannon aka Petkeeper.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 27, 2010)

they say when rabbits fight that the worst case scenario is them kicking with the back hoppers.thats when it can become life threatening.....ooh girl that cuda been bad bad...im so glad both of em are ok...did they go for each other right away?..ears back and tail up..?.


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 27, 2010)

Nope, they actually SNUGGLED and Pickles started grooming Snickers head, they were both beside each other leaning into each other, then Sncikers started sniffing Pickles all over and he headed to his butt, then Pickles turned and started sniffing Snickers butt then they circled each other and then Snickers went crazy and latched onto Pickles and then Pickles started kicking the crap out of Snickers....

It was intense and I don't know if I can do it again


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 27, 2010)

My Dad called a bit ago, someone stole his dog last night out of their yard, he is a mess, so is my step mom....my heart is broken for them 

This dog is their life!!


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 27, 2010)

omg Brandy, I'm so sorry for your parents. WHO would do something like that??? is there any news yet?


----------



## Suz (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh how horrible! I sure hope they find the dog soon! I hate hearing things like this!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 27, 2010)

OH NO!! bRANDY!!! [email protected]#!!F*^(* GEEZ i wish i cud cuss on this forum!) there are so many dogs that no body wants at the pound why why why would somebody TAKE a loved pet from someone..what kind of dog is it?


----------



## Nela (Dec 28, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about your parents' dog How disgusting that someone would do that. I hope they get him/her back!

Btw, Canadians often complain about the state of the healthcare system which indeed does need some work but most people don't even realize how blessed they are. I, myself, can say that if it wasn't for the healthcare, I'd have been in serious trouble.Just in the past year, I've hada family doctor, 2 lung specialists, 3 cardiologists, CT Scan, a neurologist,etc. More hospital visits, doctor'sappointments, and teststhan I can count. I'm glad you see the good in the system as well. 

As for the rabbits... Bonding is the thing that scares me the most as well. I could clip teeth, give injections, give an IV... but bonding them? Eesh, makes me all nervous! I'm sorry it all went so wrong. It's freaky how aggressive our soft, cuddly, silly bunnies can be :expressionless

Thinking of your parents while they deal with their missing dog... Please keep us updated. I really hope the dog can be found...


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 28, 2010)

Apparently there's been numerous dogs that have gone missing 

I mean this when I say this dog is THEIR LIFE!!! Dad is so attached it's not even funny, I can't even describe the stuff they do for this dog, they won't even let her outside in the winter time without her sweater on and she has sunglasses for the summer time....their whole house is devoted to the dog. She is like their baby, her and my Dad share a meal every night and on Dad's days off they always to to Tim Horton's together so she can run around on the grass and do her business then gets her doughnut...

If they both end up working then their neighbor goes over to take her for a walk, etc because the thoughts of leaving her alone for 6 hrs kills them. She is a pure grey Shih Tzu.
I was talking to Dad periodically throughout the day yesterday and he was just so upset, he hadn't slept at all the night before, he even went to my uncle's and they printed off flyers and he put them all around all the businesses in a HUGE snowstorm. I got it all over Facebook and Kijiji, all the SPCA's know, dog catchers, vets, radio stations, newspapers, etc...Dad always tells me he loves me before he hangs up the phone and last night I told him to get a good night sleep and start again today and he said he would try and when he said he loved me his voice cracked and it broke my heart....

I was just talking to my step mom and Dad's already out looking again today, last evening he was going door to door all over town. My step mom said they're getting different stories now, someone claims they seen her way up town but the time she gave was a time before she was even taken in the first place, now another person said they seen a man walking her at the end of their street but yet she didn;t have her collar or leash on so unless he came with all that stuff there was no way he was walking her. They're just getting so many different stories.

My friend said her sister's dog was stolen and returned a week later smelling like a kennel, she was well fed and watered and they found out there's a kennel about 20 mins away that are selling these dogs for $150 then someone else's was almost taken...now someones greyhound is missing and a golden retriever and some guy caught somebody trying to take his rottie....

WE NEED TO FIND HER!!!


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 28, 2010)

brandy, I am bawling here. it is so so sad. I really hate that your parents have to go through this and that some IDIOT ( I wish I could curse too) kidnapped their dog. That would feel on some level like a child was kidnapped.

how can anyone be so selfish? 

do the police ever get involved in searching with their own police dogs, getting the missing dogs scent etc? is campbellton small enough that the dogs aren't often used so that there might be a chance they would be openhearted enough to try?


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 29, 2010)

ur doin the right thing Brandy .,you gotta be loud about this ..tell everybody ,,,make noise about it..get every media involved that u can .no matter how small they seem...this person WILL return the dog if people are making a big stink about it...
and when u think uve made enough noise about it and told everybody ....tell them again.

im so sorry ..if i lived ANY where near u guys id be right there with ur dad in the snow putting up posters.......no BullShi ,i would.


----------



## Nela (Dec 29, 2010)

I would too! Blizzard, ice storm, etc. If he'd be out I'd be there with him. I don't know the man but he sounds like such a loving man. For that dog to be taken from him is just cruel. I am heartbroken for him.


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 29, 2010)

No news on Tika :'(

But I am amazed at the people on FB telling me their dog was stolen or almost stolen....all in Sussex. 
Dad's in Sussex which is 4 hrs away from me, apparently someone is taking the dogs and reselling them for $150.00. She is fixed so they can't use her for breeding.
I just don't know what to think anymore, it's just so heartwrenching.


----------



## Suz (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh I'm so sorry for your fam This is just horrible. Poor Tika. I will keep crossing my fingers and praying for her safe return.

We have a huge problem in our area with smaller dogs being stolen and being used as a "bait dog" for pit fighting. It's so hard to see these (usually) elderely couples desperatley seeking to find their maltese or bichon that all of a sudden wasn't in their yard anymore. 

People are just sick and twisted. And some wonder why I'm such an animal person! :shock:


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 29, 2010)

That is sick and twisted, wow that is awful 

I LOVE Pitties, I despise what people do with them...what a sin. Thankfully we don't have pitt fighting around here.

I'm the same way, people wonder why I prefer animals over people...just look at what people do.


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 29, 2010)

Here's a pic of my gorgeous boys on Christmas Day :heartbeat:


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 29, 2010)

awww your boys are so sweet!!! 

I was relieved when you said the pup was fixed because I was thinking but not saying i prayed to god this was not puppy mill stuff 

Crimes like this don't get enough punishment if any at all.
it's just plain cruel and beyond words really.


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks Tris :hugsquish:


And nope nobody will get in trouble for this, the cops were called but unless they catch the person in the act I guess there's nothing that can be done.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 30, 2010)

What big beautiful ears!


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 31, 2010)

Well I'm sitting here in tears!!! I thought they were happy tears but now I think they're sad tears, maybe a little of both....

My brother just called and they just gave birth to their 4th baby...a little boy they named Zaiden...of course I am ecstatic about this but it is killing me being 4 hrs away and wondering when I'll ever get to meet my brand new nephew!! It's amazing how much I can already love a baby that I haven't even met yet :heartbeat:

I was wondering if they were going to stick with the Z theme but they definately did so now we have Azalia, Zavier, Ezra ans Zaiden and their cat Gizmo, LOL


----------

